# Autumn 2016



## Cosmopolitan

So it appears that the colorblocking of recent Longchamp seasons may be about to give way to...

Wait for it...

Animal Prints. 

Asked by Women's Wear Daily about "designer inspirations" ahead of Paris Fall Fashion Week 2016, this was the quote and sketch that Longchamp provided:



> Womens Wear Daily
> March 1, 2016
> 
> Designers share the motivations behind their collections for fall, as they prepare to present in the French capital.
> 
> *For fall, Longchamp adds a sensual and feminine touch to its urban aesthetic by blending warm animal prints and rich tones for a luxurious autumnal palette.*
>  Longchamp



Personally I'm a bit hesitant about animal prints. But I'm eager to see the new "luxurious autumnal palette."


----------



## bakeacookie

Not big on animal prints but I love autumn colors!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> not big on animal prints but i love autumn colors!!


+1


----------



## HesitantShopper

Could be rather interesting, i can tolerate subtle animal prints.. I also love seasonal base colors.


----------



## seton

TY Cosmo for opening the thread.

Some pix I've been saving. Lots of red and more pouches! A new version of Penelope.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ah love to see the new stuff. Thanks for posting. That Penelope is interesting. Guess we'll be seeing some more next week.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> TY Cosmo for opening the thread.
> 
> Some pix I've been saving. Lots of red and more pouches! A new version of Penelope.



OMG!!! Thanks so much for the photos, seton!! I am loving that little Roseau Croco with the shoulder strap!! Not red for me, but another colour like black or blue would be fantastic! I am also loving all the pouches in the first pic 

The new leather/suede on the Penelope looks interesting too. Have to see the zipper and hope for longer handles.

That "saw tooth" Cuir looks interesting too. But could be patent leather...?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

FW2016 runway video is posted on the Longchamp Facebook page

https://m.facebook.com/longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The runway video is also up on longchamp.com

http://us.longchamp.com/defile-automne-2016


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I have a bunch of blurry screenshots to post from the runway show. 

These new leather totes look promising to me...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More of the tote... plus a random hobo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

croco as posted by seton previously


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage and the only Penelope I saw in the show


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks


----------



## Cosmopolitan

white fur Roseaus


----------



## Cosmopolitan

furry stripes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gray


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more gray


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more prints


----------



## Cosmopolitan

and still more prints


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lastly, that sawtooth previously posted, plus a horsey for seton


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> lastly, that sawtooth previously posted, plus a horsey for seton




Heh, you know me so well, dear *Cosmo*. I admit that my eyes did light up seeing the logo Roseau but not if it's in that grey tweed fabric. I dont wear grey tweed, much less carry it on a bag.

Actually, my favorite is the new LPH shoulderbag. I'll have to think about it. I was carrying my Constance this weekend and it reminded me that I prefer the look more than the function of these structured box bags.

Thank you for all the screencaps.

I looked on IG and these were all the pix i could find.


----------



## EGBDF

Great photos, thank you c and s!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Seton, thanks for the clearer IG pics! As I said I'm really liking this tote below. Some might find it basic/boring, but its a style that works for me. Plus it appears to have silver hardware. Glad I held off on pulling the trigger on the Penelope tote with gold hardware.

The Heritage shoulder bag caught my eye too. Those small boxy bags always hold a deceptive amount of stuff. (That's why I was asking you about those non-US Cocchino bags from spring...)


----------



## slycookies

Ah the tweed!  Though after my iridescent bags, I should probably take a seasonal break.

The wooly ones look interesting.  Though I feel for the black/cream/blue/grey one as it matches my living room.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan and seton, thanks a million for posting all this!!!

I'm so excited to see all the new stuff (except for the woolly ones and animal prints)!!! This is so much more exciting than SS16!!!


----------



## goldfish19

So disappointed that the le pliage cuir didn't make an appearance on the runway. I know it's the most basic bag but hey, I needed to see at least one fall color?

Thank you for all the photos! The mini croc with strap is super cute.


----------



## Stansy

This Heritage looks promising!


----------



## seton

the above is a new color in LPH as is this one.
I think I still prefer the classic black cw since u can really see the burgundy edge on that one


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I am into that bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Thank you for posting all these pics Seton and Cosmo!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> more gray



Thanks for all the pics! For the LP that looks like camo print, do you know if the handles and flap are patent leather or regular matte leather? Thanks.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for all the pics! For the LP that looks like camo print, do you know if the handles and flap are patent leather or regular matte leather? Thanks.




Sorry, hard to say for sure because the bags go by so quickly on the runway. Check out the video and see what you think.


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> lastly, that sawtooth previously posted, plus a horsey for seton




These are my favorites! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Heh, you know me so well, dear *Cosmo*. I admit that my eyes did light up seeing the logo Roseau but not if it's in that grey tweed fabric. I dont wear grey tweed, much less carry it on a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my favorite is the new LPH shoulderbag. I'll have to think about it. I was carrying my Constance this weekend and it reminded me that I prefer the look more than the function of these structured box bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the screencaps.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked on IG and these were all the pix i could find.




These feel so warm and fuzzy. [emoji4] Thanks for the updates!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> the above is a new color in LPH as is this one.
> I think I still prefer the classic black cw since u can really see the burgundy edge on that one



I am in love with this bag too though I agree with you 100% about the burgundy edge!


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> TY Cosmo for opening the thread.
> 
> Some pix I've been saving. Lots of red and more pouches! A new version of Penelope.


Oooh thanks for the pictures...
II don't like the new version of penelope...
But love the pouches (hope i will get one)and i love how they open the press button of the roseau bag...I'm now wear mine like that... it's make it different


----------



## mermaid.braid

I adore the little Roseau Croco!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oooh I luuurrrvvvee a bunch of these...animal prints (yay!), the newest Roseau Croco, new Penelope, and that Heritage shoulder bag...wow. I will be so poor.


----------



## Mariapia

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have a bunch of blurry screenshots to post from the runway show.
> 
> 
> 
> These new leather totes look promising to me...




They sure do![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cosmopolitan

two more shots of those same croco bags, from marie claire

notice how the handles are turned down on the small chain-strap roseau in second pic, to make it more wearable cross-body, i guess


----------



## seton

some more IG pix from the past wk


----------



## greencurrytofu

Thanks for all the photos, Seton and Cosmo! I'm not into the animal prints, but that sawtooth bag looks interesting. I don't think I would actually get that one for myself because it's too slouchy for me. However, I do like that large, structured tote with the zipped top.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Looking forward to fall! Love the colors and patterns.


----------



## manpursefan

I don't like any of the SS2016 LP colors. Any chance we're getting a LP color similar to chocolate this fall?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

manpursefan said:


> I don't like any of the SS2016 LP colors. Any chance we're getting a LP color similar to chocolate this fall?



Fall Pliage colors won't be known for a while longer. But bagshop.com has available some currently discontinued Pliage colors like chocolate, taupe/slate, cedar, etc. I believe they ship international. Here is the link:
http://www.bagshop.com/s/8850/Handb...g-Tote-Schoolbag-Size-Discontinued-Colors.htm


----------



## Stansy

I can't stop ogling this Héritage:


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stansy said:


> I can't stop ogling this Héritage:




Agree - this is gorgeous.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung posted a few instagram pics during the filming of the fall campaign


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Alexa Chung posted a few instagram pics during the filming of the fall campaign



her and that cigarette as usual


----------



## Diorlvlover

Seton & Cosmopolitan - You guys are the best! Thank you for posting these pictures. I am falling for the black and red Penelope. Sadly, I wasn't impressed by the SS16 collection. I hope I can get something from Autumn 2016!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Couple more of Alexa from instagram, this time sans cigarette. She's carrying that new leather tote in the first pic.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Daily Mail


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Couple more of Alexa from instagram, this time sans cigarette. She's carrying that new leather tote in the first pic.



Thanks for sharing these-I do like the bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I am so excited about this new leather tote. Look at this burgundy(?) color! Plus the camel Penelope...

pics from instagram and daily mail


----------



## seton

I am not sure how I feel about the scalloping on the bottom of the jackets and coats. Isn't that gonna date fast?


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> her and that cigarette as usual




Haha I thought the same thing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> I am so excited about this new leather tote. Look at this burgundy(?) color! Plus the camel Penelope...
> 
> 
> 
> pics from instagram and daily mail




I love the new Penelope even more now.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Stansy said:


> I can't stop ogling this Héritage:



This and the black one are beautiful. Thank you Cosmopolitan and seton for the pictures and new info. I'm very looking foward to the LP nylon if they look any similar to these colours...darker yellow, camel, grape shades would be great.


----------



## changingwoman

I've got a LC gift card burning a hole in my pocket, can't wait to find out the Fall LP Nylon and Neo colors!!  Must...learn...patience...


----------



## seton

I was there last wk n they did not have the fall catalog


----------



## Cosmopolitan

changingwoman said:


> I've got a LC gift card burning a hole in my pocket, can't wait to find out the Fall LP Nylon and Neo colors!!  Must...learn...patience...





seton said:


> I was there last wk n they did not have the fall catalog



Haha, I'm SO eager for news about the fall bags too, especially that new leather tote and the Neo colors! When does the fall catalog usually appear seton?


----------



## Hoya94

changingwoman said:


> I've got a LC gift card burning a hole in my pocket, can't wait to find out the Fall LP Nylon and Neo colors!!  Must...learn...patience...




Me too!  I keep checking to see if the new colors have been disclosed.  Does LC repeat past colors that have been out of the loop for a while?


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha, I'm SO eager for news about the fall bags too, especially that new leather tote and the Neo colors! When does the fall catalog usually appear seton?




About 45 days after the runway show if it's early. Obviously, it's not early. 
They are suppose to call me when they get it in. LMK if you want me to check one line for you.

I saw these editorials featuring Cocc and I thought of you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> About 45 days after the runway show if it's early. Obviously, it's not early.
> They are suppose to call me when they get it in. LMK if you want me to check one line for you.
> 
> I saw these editorials featuring Cocc and I thought of you.



Love the Cocchino pics thanks!

Guess I'm most interested in what the new Neo colors will be. Going to France in late July and I might need to pick up another Neo to take along. &#9992;&#65039;&#127467;&#127479;&#127863;&#129472;  I can wait awhile to see the reveals of the leather bags...


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the Cocchino pics thanks!
> 
> Guess I'm most interested in what the new Neo colors will be. Going to France in late July and I might need to pick up another Neo to take along. &#9992;&#65039;&#127467;&#127479;&#127863;&#129472;  I can wait awhile to see the reveals of the leather bags...




OK, I'll post the Neo colors if I find out soon.


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the Cocchino pics thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm most interested in what the new Neo colors will be. Going to France in late July and I might need to pick up another Neo to take along. [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji485]&#129472;  I can wait awhile to see the reveals of the leather bags...







seton said:


> OK, I'll post the Neo colors if I find out soon.




I dropped by LC recently and a SA just mentioned to me that there will be a ruby red Neo coming out later. She said it isn't as bright as poppy and that it's more of a true red. But I don't know much else.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> I dropped by LC recently and a SA just mentioned to me that there will be a ruby red Neo coming out later. She said it isn't as bright as poppy and that it's more of a true red. But I don't know much else.



Thanks for the info! I might be interested in a darker red. I didn't care for the mauve/pink undertones of last year's Opera IRL.


----------



## goldfish19

AW16 Le Pliage Cuir colors:

Black 
Natural 
Cherry 
Blue (all from last season) 

Navy (returning from years ago)

Rose (different from 2014)

New: Terre/Terra (dark brown) and Greige (looks like sand)


----------



## goldfish19

Neo:
Black Navy Grey Ruby

Nylon: 
Black, Navy, Gunmetal, Khaki, beige, red garance, rose, curry, bilberry, blue, garnet, terra


----------



## Cosmopolitan

goldfish19 said:


> Neo:
> Black Navy Grey Ruby



Thanks for posting!  Eager to see what the grey and ruby look like. Presumably it'll be a darker grey than pebble. 

Wonder if there will be any additional Neo colors, because usually I think there are at least five colors each season? Was hoping for warm camel color (like on some of the fall leather bags) ...


----------



## bakeacookie

Hm. Wondering how Navy and Blue will look together for a custom cuir.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> Hm. Wondering how Navy and Blue will look together for a custom cuir.



Wow, if I could do one of those with a stripe down the center (like the nylon customs) I'd be all over that!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> AW16 Le



Thank you for sharing! Excited to seeing the new colors.


----------



## pixiejenna

goldfish19 said:


> AW16 Le Pliage Cuir colors:
> 
> Black
> Natural
> Cherry
> Blue (all from last season)
> 
> Navy (returning from years ago)
> 
> Rose (different from 2014)
> 
> New: Terre/Terra (dark brown) and Greige (looks like sand)


Thanks! I'm excited about the dark brown. I kinda eyed the dark brown that was a staple that they discontinued a whileback.  The rest is kind of meh, why are they repeating colors already and reusing a  color name with a different shade.  Even the dark brown is a repeat I find it hard to believe  that they are already running out of color ideas.


----------



## goldfish19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for posting!  Eager to see what the grey and ruby look like. Presumably it'll be a darker grey than pebble.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if there will be any additional Neo colors, because usually I think there are at least five colors each season? Was hoping for warm camel color (like on some of the fall leather bags) ...




It is a darker shade than pebble. A true grey. 
I think there's only going to be 4 colors this season for the neo.


----------



## goldfish19

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks! I'm excited about the dark brown. I kinda eyed the dark brown that was a staple that they discontinued a whileback.  The rest is kind of meh, why are they repeating colors already and reusing a  color name with a different shade.  Even the dark brown is a repeat I find it hard to believe  that they are already running out of color ideas.




I agree! I don't understand why they are repeating color names. and sometimes the names don't even look the color. 

I'm also curious as to how terra would compare to mocha and taupe (which were pretty similar to me actually, couldn't tell them apart) 

They need to make one in emerald green. Or light shade of Tiffany blue. And dark reds/ burgundy


----------



## pixiejenna

goldfish19 said:


> I agree! I don't understand why they are repeating color names. and sometimes the names don't even look the color.
> 
> I'm also curious as to how terra would compare to mocha and taupe (which were pretty similar to me actually, couldn't tell them apart)
> 
> They need to make one in emerald green. Or light shade of Tiffany blue. And dark reds/ burgundy


Ita about the color selection I was hoping for a mint for s/s. They did a burgundy not that long ago maybe 1 to 3 years ago. It was bland imo especially  compared to bilberry. I'd like to see a  dark green or even a charcoal for f/w. I feel like they aren't even trying at this point color wise. Basically all the "seasonal colors" are repeats. I hope that they at least come out with something metallic for the holidays. While I am interested in the dark brown the main reason why I never got it was I felt like it was too close to bilberry because it's so dark I can see it looking like it's black too especially depending on the lighting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> It is a darker shade than pebble. A true grey.[/QUOTE
> 
> Goldfish, I think you just got me really excited. A true grey. [emoji7]


----------



## tinkerella

Omg the navy is coming back?! That's my dream LPC color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I do already have a black and iirc the navy seems pretty dark. Can't wait to see pics ! 

And frenzied I'm excited about the grey as well. I love all things neutral [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Omg the navy is coming back?! That's my dream LPC color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I do already have a black and iirc the navy seems pretty dark. Can't wait to see pics !
> 
> And frenzied I'm excited about the grey as well. I love all things neutral [emoji5]&#65039;


I've never seen the Navy before.  I hope it is not that dark so you can get it! 
Yay to another neutral color lover!  I hope it does not disappoint. [emoji5]


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I am so excited about this new leather tote. Look at this burgundy(?) color! Plus the camel Penelope...
> 
> pics from instagram and daily mail




I found out that the new tote is called *Le Paris Premier.*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I found out that the new tote is called *Le Paris Premier.*



Cool! Thanks so much for the intel!  Getting psyched for the fall line.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Women's Wear Daily

http://wwd.com/accessories-news/han...-tote-bags-for-fall-10421501/#!9/longchamp-3/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Instagram

Swooning over the Le Paris Premier tote. Seems exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from Instagram
> 
> Swooning over the Le Paris Premier tote. Seems exactly what I've been looking for.



I wonder if it has a zip for the entire top or is it just a zip at the top for a compartment?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I wonder if it has a zip for the entire top or is it just a zip at the top for a compartment?



Been wondering that too. Hard to say 100% sure based on the pics. Personally I could deal with it either way. Wouldn't mind if it had a skinny zipped center compartment but was open on both sides of that (like a Chanel GST). Even though I live in a big city and need to worry about crime, I like the convenience of open top totes. If it zips across the whole top, I'll probably just leave it open most of the time anyway.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Been wondering that too. Hard to say 100% sure based on the pics. Personally I could deal with it either way. Wouldn't mind if it had a skinny zipped center compartment but was open on both sides of that (like a Chanel GST). Even though I live in a big city and need to worry about crime, I like the convenience of open top totes. If it zips across the whole top, I'll probably just leave it open most of the time anyway.



Yes, hard to tell from all the pictures. I guess I'm ok with a centre zipped compartment but it may make the bag smaller compared with a single compartment. I will be wondering about this until the LC website is updated with AW 2016


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, hard to tell from all the pictures. I guess I'm ok with a centre zipped compartment but it may make the bag smaller compared with a single compartment. I will be wondering about this until the LC website is updated with AW 2016



The runway video is dark and the bags go by so quickly its hard to see the details. Here's one more screen grab. Time will tell...


----------



## seton

from alexa's IG, she's carrying the new LPH hobo


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> from alexa's IG, she's carrying the new LPH hobo



If I had that LP Heritage Hobo before anyone else, I'd be jumping for joy like her too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> The runway video is dark and the bags go by so quickly its hard to see the details. Here's one more screen grab. Time will tell...



Thanks for checking! In this picture, it looks like a zipped tote...


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> from Instagram
> 
> Swooning over the Le Paris Premier tote. Seems exactly what I've been looking for.



Yeh, I really want to see this one in person, or at least a good review. I like the hardware attaching the handles--so LC!


----------



## Stansy

seton said:


> from alexa's IG, she's carrying the new LPH hobo




I can't wait to see this bag in person! It is on top of my wishlist


----------



## seton

Forgot to mention that there will be no cute LPs like Miaou, Cage, or St Valentins this season. Sad face.


----------



## bakeacookie

seton said:


> Forgot to mention that there will be no cute LPs like Miaou, Cage, or St Valentins this season. Sad face.




Booooo.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From IG, appears to be the Heritage shoulder bag?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks, Roseau


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Apparently the above and following IG pics are from a LC event at the Ararat Park Hyatt Moscow


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Couple more


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Looks like Bloomingdales is beginning to post some of the new fall styles/colors


------

Medium Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie Satchel


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Small Mystery Crossbody in cognac


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Medium Paris Rocks Crossbody in greige


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D Crossbody in cognac


----------



## seton

Good eye, *Cosmo*! Thx!

As usual, looks like bloomies got their stuff a little earlier than the boutiques. My local bloomies has the Curry and Khaki LPNs in. I'll try to sneak in a spypic some time this wk. I dont have old Curry to compare it with but I will try to compare with my old Khaki.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Good eye, *Cosmo*! Thx!
> 
> As usual, looks like bloomies got their stuff a little earlier than the boutiques. My local bloomies has the Curry and Khaki LPNs in. I'll try to sneak in a spypic some time this wk. I dont have old Curry to compare it with but I will try to compare with my old Khaki.



Wow new nylon colors already too? Would love to see some spypics! :ninja:


----------



## seton

New khaki is darker than old khaki.  Different colors code.  Took photos with khaki neo.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> New khaki is darker than old khaki.  Different colors code.  Took photos with khaki neo.



Oh my God, the curry nylon, i'll maybe buy this. Thank you for the photos! The curry looks different from the old one though. The khaki is very pretty.


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> New khaki is darker than old khaki.  Different colors code.  Took photos with khaki neo.



I like both a lot!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> New khaki is darker than old khaki.  Different colors code.  Took photos with khaki neo.



I like new khaki. Reminds me of slate.


----------



## seton

OK, bak! Sorry, couldnt elaborate on these bloody small devices.

I liked both colors. I am definitely going to get the new Khaki. It was what I was hoping Cedar would be. I would say that it's in between old Khaki and Loden. About 2 shades darker than old Khaki and 2 shades lighter than Loden.

I dont remember old Curry very well but new Curry is definitely lighter and has a lot less green or brown in it. I am not into yellows but it's very wearable, It's a muted, darker yellow.




Ann_Margaret said:


> Oh my God, the curry nylon, i'll maybe buy this. Thank you for the photos! The curry looks different from the old one though. The khaki is very pretty.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> I dont remember old Curry very well but new Curry is definitely lighter and has a lot less green or brown in it. I am not into yellows but it's very wearable, It's a muted, darker yellow.



Oh, ok. So it's basically a diferent colour with the same name. I'm not shure about this colour...it's pretty, but i was hoping  for something more fun to use in the summer (wrong collection to look for that i know). I might like it when i see it irl though.


----------



## LVlover13

Khaki is a very pretty green, not too dark not too bright, just perfect!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Khaki nylon is a pretty shade. Here's the Bloomingdales stock image of Curry.


----------



## LVlover13

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Khaki nylon is a pretty shade. Here's the Bloomingdales stock image of Curry.




Never had yellow before. I might consider this color.. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

smokiedragon said:


> if i had that lp heritage hobo before anyone else, i'd be jumping for joy like her too [emoji23]


+1 &#128518;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> 3D Crossbody in cognac


THIS! Such a rich color. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> New khaki is darker than old khaki.  Different colors code.  Took photos with khaki neo.


I'm excited to see the New Khaki in person. It looks awesome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> New khaki is darker than old khaki.  Different colors code.  Took photos with khaki neo.


Love both Khakis!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> New khaki is darker than old khaki.  Different colors code.  Took photos with khaki neo.




Love both of these!


----------



## seton

LVlover13 said:


> View attachment 3358403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki is a very pretty green, not too dark not too bright, just perfect!



It is indeed perfect. I love it. 





Cosmopolitan said:


> The Khaki nylon is a pretty shade. Here's the Bloomingdales stock image of Curry.



Curry is growing on me!


----------



## tinkerella

Thanks for the pics! The best part of a new collection is getting sneaks of all the new colors/items [emoji4]


----------



## LVlover13

Here's another new color for fall! I think it's called burgundy...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

goldfish19 said:


> Neo:
> Black Navy Grey Ruby
> 
> Nylon:
> Black, Navy, Gunmetal, Khaki, beige, red garance, rose, curry, bilberry, blue, *garnet*, terra





LVlover13 said:


> Here's another new color for fall! I think it's called burgundy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360363



Probably garnet. Very nice.


----------



## thedseer

LVlover13 said:


> Here's another new color for fall! I think it's called burgundy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360363



Gorgeous!


----------



## LVlover13

Cosmopolitan said:


> Probably garnet. Very nice.




Maybe... I remember hearing the SA said burgundy but she probably meant garnet


----------



## bakeacookie

LVlover13 said:


> Here's another new color for fall! I think it's called burgundy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360363




Oh my goodness! I'm definitely going to make a custom LP with this color!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung with a fall Penelope


----------



## seton

Mystery line.  Yes that's the name of the


----------



## Ann_Margaret

LVlover13 said:


> Here's another new color for fall! I think it's called burgundy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360363



It's a beautiful colour, thank you for the pics 



Cosmopolitan said:


> Alexa Chung with a fall Penelope



This is really beautiful, the Penelope is such a nice bag


----------



## seton

from NM

greige penelope
greige lpc


----------



## seton

terra lpc


----------



## mandabear

seton said:


> Mystery line.  Yes that's the name of the



I'm digging that mottled/speckly camo-ish LP.


----------



## Stansy

seton said:


> Mystery line.  Yes that's the name of the



The hobo looks promising.


----------



## manpursefan

Garnet/burgundy and khaki look nice!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

That black hobo featured in the March runway video must have been from the Mystery line. NM has it in that color too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So far no pics of the new Neo colors, Grey and Ruby. Dying to see these!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> from NM
> 
> greige penelope
> greige lpc



Looks like Sandy...?


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Mystery line.  Yes that's the name of the



I was thinking about a 3D Hobo the other day. Now I will wait to see this Mystery Hobo! Thanks!


----------



## seton

mandabear said:


> I'm digging that mottled/speckly camo-ish LP.



Dunno if u can tell but it has a gold sheen.





SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like Sandy...?



Yeah at first glance. Greige seems to have a warmer tinge and seems to be darker. Sandy can have a pinkish tinge under certain lighting.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Dunno if u can tell but it has a gold sheen.



Thank you for the pic and the info! I'm considering getting this in the weekender/travel size to use as a carry-on for my trip to Paris and Bordeaux. The print looks darker in your pics and in the Bloomingdales pics than it did on the runway. It looked a little grayer to me on the runway.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you for the pic and the info! I'm considering getting this in the weekender/travel size to use as a carry-on for my trip to Paris and Bordeaux. The print looks darker in your pics and in the Bloomingdales pics than it did on the runway. It looked a little grayer to me on the runway.




Oh, excellent choice for a travel bag!!

I dunno if this camo neo will come in 2 cws or not but the one I saw (which is on the websites as Khaki) is all golden metallic. khaki. and black. I dunno if it's actually metallic or it's just the sheen of the neo microfiber but it definitely glowed. 

I happen to be in a small bloomies in the suburbs yesterday which is where the last 2 pix came from. I was literally passing thru and just stopped to take the pix. Didnt even stop to touch anything bc I was late for a b-day party. HTH.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> from NM
> 
> 
> 
> greige penelope
> 
> greige lpc




I like!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Dunno if u can tell but it has a gold sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah at first glance. Greige seems to have a warmer tinge and seems to be darker. Sandy can have a pinkish tinge under certain lighting.



I really like this pattern!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yeah at first glance. Greige seems to have a warmer tinge and seems to be darker. Sandy can have a pinkish tinge under certain lighting.



OIC! I can't wait to see it in person then


----------



## Cosmopolitan

backpacks from the Mystery line


----------



## lizziejean3

Cosmopolitan said:


> backpacks from the Mystery line


Love those!!!


----------



## Diorlvlover

This is probably a stupid question but, does anyone know what color will the SOL, Eiffel Tower and Big Ben LPs be this season? I have a Great Wall of China in red garance and I'm looking to get them all! P


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a short Instagram video showing how the handles can be turned down on the mini Roseaus with the long chain straps: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF3cS_UtkQV/?taken-by=graziakorea


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a short Instagram video showing how the handles can be turned down on the mini Roseaus with the long chain straps:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF3cS_UtkQV/?taken-by=graziakorea




Thanks for posting! I also use the same movement to turn my Quadri handles upside down except I use both hands so the movement is done in 1 stroke [emoji3]


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a short Instagram video showing how the handles can be turned down on the mini Roseaus with the long chain straps:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF3cS_UtkQV/?taken-by=graziakorea



I love this feature! (Do it on my Quadri satchels too)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

first image is from http://my-sweetvalentinelife.blogspot.com/2016/05/longchamp-fall-2016-collection.html


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Cosmopolitan said:


> first image is from http://my-sweetvalentinelife.blogspot.com/2016/05/longchamp-fall-2016-collection.html



Thanks for sharing Cosmopolitan! I always like to see the lastest new bags from LC even though i have only bought nylons and neos. The other day i went to a Longchamp boutique and asked to see the new catalog, the one they have for the store only, because i was dying to see the new colours for the nylon LP.  I was about to ask to take a picture, but then i remembered my phone batterie had just died a couple of hours ago (bad timing ) Anyway, i saw terra, looked just like chocolate; rose looked like a hot pink, maybe a mix between candy and malabar; and blue looked similiar to indigo but with more purple in it, but not too dark, it is a pop of colour. They might be different in real life, as this is only a catalog.I saw the neos, the grey is a dark grey and i don't remember ruby well, sorry, i was in a lot of hurry, and i asked for the catalog just to have a quick look at the nylon LP. The boutiques in Lisbon will only have the new collection in the end of June, as the SA told me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thanks for sharing Cosmopolitan! I always like to see the lastest new bags from LC even though i have only bought nylons and neos. The other day i went to a Longchamp boutique and asked to see the new catalog, the one they have for the store only, because i was dying to see the new colours for the nylon LP.  I was about to ask to take a picture, but then i remembered my phone batterie had just died a couple of hours ago (bad timing ) Anyway, i saw terra, looked just like chocolate; rose looked like a hot pink, maybe a mix between candy and malabar; and blue looked similiar to indigo but with more purple in it, but not too dark, it is a pop of colour. They might be different in real life, as this is only a catalog.I saw the neos, the grey is a dark grey and i don't remember ruby well, sorry, i was in a lot of hurry, and i asked for the catalog just to have a quick look at the nylon LP. The boutiques in Lisbon will only have the new collection in the end of June, as the SA told me.



Thank you for the info!  I've got my fingers crossed for the ruby Neo. Wouldn't mind if it was similar to the garnet Nylon LP another member posted a few pages back, a nice burgundy shade.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a short Instagram video showing how the handles can be turned down on the mini Roseaus with the long chain straps:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF3cS_UtkQV/?taken-by=graziakorea



Thanks for sharing! I'm really interested in the mini Roseau Croco and it's great that the handles can be turned down.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here is the new grey Neo. Pics from nordstrom.com.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More nordstrom pics of the nylon LP colors

Blue
Terra
Garnet


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Curry
Khaki


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Curry
> Khaki



Thanks so much for all the lovely pictures!


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here is the new grey Neo. Pics from nordstrom.com.




Love this grey!


----------



## LVlover13

How does terra look like in real life? I have never seen that shade before...


----------



## thedseer

I love the nylon colors...maybe it's finally time for me to get a custom.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I see an SSH in Khaki and Curry coming my way at some point.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LVlover13 said:


> How does terra look like in real life? I have never seen that shade before...




It's new. Here are two more pics from nordies. To me it looks a little cooler than chocolate, seems like it has a bit of gray/taupe in the dark brown.


----------



## LVlover13

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's new. Here are two more pics from nordies. To me it looks a little cooler than chocolate, seems like it has a bit of gray/taupe in the dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 3367998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367999




Thanks for the pictures! I'm excited to go to the store and take a look at it


----------



## bakeacookie

Really loving the fall colors. I'm so getting a custom nylon. 

What will be the colors for the cuir?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bakeacookie said:


> What will be the colors for the cuir?



Goldfish posted lists of the colors in April see below. 



goldfish19 said:


> AW16 Le Pliage Cuir colors:
> 
> Black
> Natural
> Cherry
> Blue (all from last season)
> 
> Navy (returning from years ago)
> 
> Rose (different from 2014)
> 
> New: Terre/Terra (dark brown) and Greige (looks like sand)





goldfish19 said:


> Neo:
> Black Navy Grey Ruby
> 
> Nylon:
> Black, Navy, Gunmetal, Khaki, beige, red garance, rose, curry, bilberry, blue, garnet, terra


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Goldfish posted lists of the colors in April see below.




Thank you! Haha I totally missed that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> backpacks from the Mystery line




I saw the brown leather hobo and cross-body from this line today. The leather is gorgeous. The hobo was too small for me otherwise I would have jumped on it. Can't wait to see what else is in this line.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> I saw the brown leather hobo and cross-body from this line today. The leather is gorgeous. The hobo was too small for me otherwise I would have jumped on it. Can't wait to see what else is in this line.



Interesting thanks for posting.  I'm drawn to that Mystery hobo. Funny because I'm normally not into hobos at all; I don't care for slouchy bags, prefer some structure. But the Mystery hobo looks a little more streamlined, compact, modern to me. Hoping to see it soon IRL. Would you say that the leather is similar to the Foulonne line? Sort of looks that way in the pics.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Interesting thanks for posting.  I'm drawn to that Mystery hobo. Funny because I'm normally not into hobos at all; I don't care for slouchy bags, prefer some structure. But the Mystery hobo looks a little more streamlined, compact, modern to me. Hoping to see it soon IRL. Would you say that the leather is similar to the Foulonne line? Sort of looks that way in the pics.




I would say the leather is meant to be slightly more rugged looking than Foulonne. But when I touched it, it was amazingly soft. Just gorgeous. That hobo is indeed streamlined and modern. So, so pretty. I cannot wait to see more from this line. It captured my attention for sure! The hobo was $560 or $590, can't remember which.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more pics of fall bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> more pics of fall bags



Oh!!! That Grey LP Heritage!!!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh!!! That Grey LP Heritage!!!



That's Terre. They brought it back!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Possibly do you think that above Heritage is the same gray-ish color as this pic I posted a while back??? Hard to tell. Pic quality not great.


----------



## changingwoman

Any clues on Quadri colors for autumn?


----------



## SeriesLC

The Le Paris Premier looks amazing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

changingwoman said:


> Any clues on Quadri colors for autumn?



Have not seen any fall Quadris yet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram, khaki nylon and Neo Fantasie


----------



## bakeacookie

The neo Fantasie is nice in person. SCP Bloomies has them on display now.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Possibly do you think that above Heritage is the same gray-ish color as this pic I posted a while back??? Hard to tell. Pic quality not great.



LPH will only be avail in 5 colours next season and the Terre is the only one that looks remotely greyish in any light.




changingwoman said:


> Any clues on Quadri colors for autumn?



The line is approaching retirement soon. If not this season, then the next.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> LPH will only be avail in 5 colours next season and the Terre is the only one that looks remotely greyish in any light.



Ok thanks for the info. Do you know what the five colors will be? I think we've seen the new Heritage shoulder bag in black, a lighter blue, a cognac/natural color, and terre/grayish...



> The line is approaching retirement soon. If not this season, then the next.



I also suspect that the Quadri line will probably be retired soon. Even this past season there were fewer of them available at some LC retailers.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com is getting the Mystery line in stock: saddle crossbody, crossbody, hobo


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ok thanks for the info. Do you know what the five colors will be? I think we've seen the new Heritage shoulder bag in black, a lighter blue, a cognac/natural color, and terre/grayish...
> .



I am doing this from memory bc I forgot to write it down but I am relatively sure these are the exact names. 

1. Black
2. Ecru
3. Cognac
4. Terre
5. Blue


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I am doing this from memory bc I forgot to write it down but I am relatively sure these are the exact names.
> 
> 1. Black
> 2. Ecru
> 3. Cognac
> 4. Terre
> 5. Blue



Thanks for the info. 

Oh well, I was hoping for a burgundy/dark red similar to this Le Paris Premier tote...


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Oh well, I was hoping for a burgundy/dark red similar to this Le Paris Premier tote...




Oh that would have been killer and I certainly would have remembered it that had been offered.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> That's Terre. They brought it back!



Brought back so quickly! WOW


----------



## changingwoman

seton said:


> The line is approaching retirement soon. If not this season, then the next.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> The line is approaching retirement soon. If not this season, then the next.



What is the average lifespan of a line? Is it based on popularity? The Quadri line is one of my favourites. Oh no but oh yes to hopefully snagging a Quadri compact wallet with wristlet strap at a good price


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> What is the average lifespan of a line? Is it based on popularity? The Quadri line is one of my favourites. Oh no but oh yes to hopefully snagging a Quadri compact wallet with wristlet strap at a good price




It's around 3 yrs. Quadri was introduced in Fall 2013 so . . . .


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> It's around 3 yrs. Quadri was introduced in Fall 2013 so . . . .




Oic... Thanks. Looks like it will be soon then


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Alexa Chung with a fall Penelope


This color... *drools...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Curry
> Khaki


Thank you for sharing all these pics. Terra and Khaki look gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> I love the nylon colors...maybe it's finally time for me to get a custom.


Splendid idea! What colors do you have in mind? The new colors all look fab. Tough call.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> It's new. Here are two more pics from nordies. To me it looks a little cooler than chocolate, seems like it has a bit of gray/taupe in the dark brown.



I think you described it really well. I love wearing this color in terms of nail polish. Can't wait to see it irl.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh!!! That Grey LP Heritage!!! [emoji813]


+1. Don't you agree it looks so sophisticated? &#128525;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> From instagram, khaki nylon and Neo Fantasie


I'm beyond words. Really love the Neo Fantasie as I love camo print and though this is not totally camo, it looks fab.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1. Don't you agree it looks so sophisticated? &#128525;



Yes, sophisticated indeed!


----------



## feixia5250

any pink in fall/winter collection?


----------



## seton

feixia5250 said:


> any pink in fall/winter collection?



which line?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Deleted.


----------



## feixia5250

seton said:


> which line?


LP-nylon collection.


----------



## seton

feixia5250 said:


> LP-nylon collection.



ok, then - Yes.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's the mini cuir in the Terre/Terra color


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's the mini cuir in the Terre/Terra color



Lovely neutral!


----------



## seton

I was able to see more of the fall collex. My feedback . . . 

*re: Quadri*
It's still alive. I saw it in Greige and Khaki. Dunno if that was all of the new colours or not.

Khaki is big this season as the 3D Kahki will be carried over to this season also. I also saw some 3D travel bags new for this season.

*re: Ruby Neo*
It's a muted red. Reminded me of Deep Red LPN. It's about 2 shades lighter than Opera Neo.

re: Mystery line
Will also come in a domed satchel. Sorry, no pix.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I was able to see more of the fall collex. My feedback . . .
> 
> *re: Quadri*
> It's still alive. I saw it in Greige and Khaki. Dunno if that was all of the new colours or not.
> 
> Khaki is big this season as the 3D Kahki will be carried over to this season also. I also saw some 3D travel bags new for this season.
> 
> *re: Ruby Neo*
> It's a muted red. Reminded me of Deep Red LPN. It's about 2 shades lighter than Opera Neo.
> 
> re: Mystery line
> Will also come in a domed satchel. Sorry, no pix.



thanks for the update


----------



## changingwoman

seton said:


> I was able to see more of the fall collex. My feedback . . .
> 
> 
> 
> *re: Quadri*
> 
> It's still alive. I saw it in Greige and Khaki. Dunno if that was all of the new colours or not.




Wonderful - thank you so much for the update.  That really helps me for the sale, knowing I can wait on Quadri.  Very much looking forward to seeing what it looks like in Khaki!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I was able to see more of the fall collex. My feedback . . .
> 
> *re: Quadri*
> It's still alive. I saw it in Greige and Khaki. Dunno if that was all of the new colours or not.
> 
> Khaki is big this season as the 3D Kahki will be carried over to this season also. I also saw some 3D travel bags new for this season.
> 
> *re: Ruby Neo*
> It's a muted red. Reminded me of Deep Red LPN. It's about 2 shades lighter than Opera Neo.
> 
> re: Mystery line
> Will also come in a domed satchel. Sorry, no pix.



Thanks seton for your always-valuable intel! 

Darn I was was hoping the ruby Neo would be on the darker side tho.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> *re: Quadri*
> It's still alive. I saw it in Greige and Khaki. Dunno if that was all of the new colours or not.
> 
> Khaki is big this season as the 3D Kahki will be carried over to this season also.



Thank you for the update. Khaki is my favourite green and I am happy to see them popping up all over. Big dilemma is which to get? &#128560;


----------



## yukizou0817

OMG the new heritage and le paris tote..gorgeous...
(Not sure if I can get them any time soon tho  just got the roseau reversible  )


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I was able to see more of the fall collex. My feedback . . .
> 
> *re: Quadri*
> It's still alive. I saw it in Greige and Khaki. Dunno if that was all of the new colours or not.
> 
> Khaki is big this season as the 3D Kahki will be carried over to this season also. I also saw some 3D travel bags new for this season.
> 
> *re: Ruby Neo*
> It's a muted red. Reminded me of Deep Red LPN. It's about 2 shades lighter than Opera Neo.
> 
> re: Mystery line
> Will also come in a domed satchel. Sorry, no pix.



Yay for the Quadri!


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't own any Longchamp bags but I'm loving the looks of them and have been reading threads here and looking at bags. Can anyone tell me when fall colors usually come out in the stores?


----------



## seton

Hobbsy said:


> I don't own any Longchamp bags but I'm loving the looks of them and have been reading threads here and looking at bags. Can anyone tell me when fall colors usually come out in the stores?



a few things have trickled but the majority should be in place by middle of july


----------



## Hobbsy

seton said:


> a few things have trickled but the majority should be in place by middle of july


Ok, great! I don't know what I want but that gives me a lot of time to look at pictures. Thanks so much!!


----------



## seton

seton said:


> Oh, excellent choice for a travel bag!!
> *
> I dunno if this camo neo will come in 2 cws or not *but the one I saw (which is on the websites as Khaki) is all golden metallic. khaki. and black. I dunno if it's actually metallic or it's just the sheen of the neo microfiber but it definitely glowed.
> .




I found out that the Camo Neo does indeed come in 2 cws. The second cw is *Ruby*.



The sawtooth LP is called *LP Cuir Cody* and it comes in 3 cws.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I found out that the Camo Neo does indeed come in 2 cws. The second cw is *Ruby*.



That sounds interesting, can't wait to see.


----------



## Hobbsy

seton said:


> I found out that the Camo Neo does indeed come in 2 cws. The second cw is *Ruby*.
> 
> 
> 
> The sawtooth LP is called *LP Cuir Cody* and it comes in 3 cws.


What is cws?


----------



## EGBDF

Hobbsy said:


> What is cws?



I'm guessing colorways


----------



## Hobbsy

EGBDF said:


> I'm guessing colorways


Oh, that makes sense. Thank you! &#9786;


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung in NYC yesterday carrying a fall Roseau croco clutch


----------



## dianagrace

I love this whole look.  Are her shoes from Longchamp?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dianagrace said:


> I love this whole look.  Are her shoes from Longchamp?



I thought the shoes might be LC too but someone else id'd them in celeb thread as Tabitha Simmons Mary Jane Espadrilles (Neely Natural Linen/Black).

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/alexa-chung-style-thread-449734-38.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from twitter


----------



## Cosmopolitan

couple more


----------



## Cosmopolitan

last set


----------



## seton

Roseau Reversible - 3 cws

1. Black/Brick
2. Ebony/Pink
3. Navy/Silver


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> last set



I really want to see that first one in person.
The Penelope looks like mixed materials. Is it smooth leather and suede? I can't really tell.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I really want to see that first one in person.
> The Penelope looks like mixed materials. Is it smooth leather and suede? I can't really tell.



Yes the first tote (called Le Paris Premier according to seton) is awesome! 

The Penelope definitely has suede sections on the side and it appears some suede on the handles too I think. Here are two pics that were posted previously in the thread. Suede on the handles would make me nervous. But its really beautiful.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Roseau Reversible - 3 cws
> 
> 1. Black/Brick
> 2. Ebony/Pink
> 3. Navy/Silver



I will need to see all of these in person!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the first tote (called Le Paris Premier according to seton) is awesome!
> 
> The Penelope definitely has suede sections on the side and it appears some suede on the handles too I think. Here are two pics that were posted previously in the thread. Suede on the handles would make me nervous. But its really beautiful.



I'm really looking forward to seeing the La Paris Premier  Thanks for posting the photos


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the first tote (called Le Paris Premier according to seton) is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> The Penelope definitely has suede sections on the side and it appears some suede on the handles too I think. Here are two pics that were posted previously in the thread. Suede on the handles would make me nervous. But its really beautiful.




I love this Penelope so much. Suede handles make me exceedingly nervous because they will get dirty. But the 70's vibe on this is awesome. I'm all about it.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes the first tote (called Le Paris Premier according to seton) is awesome!
> 
> The Penelope definitely has suede sections on the side and it appears some suede on the handles too I think. Here are two pics that were posted previously in the thread. Suede on the handles would make me nervous. But its really beautiful.



It's mixed media and the newest incantation of *Penelope Fantasie*. This cw is Curry IIRC.





SmokieDragon said:


> I will need to see all of these in person!


----------



## yukizou0817

just curious, what is brick color??


----------



## hitt

Cosmopolitan said:


> couple more


OH NO. THAT MINI CROC ROSEAU. I love a small bag. It's beautiful. ARGH. And it can be a crossbody? ARGHH. I am in trouble.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hitt said:


> OH NO. THAT MINI CROC ROSEAU. I love a small bag. It's beautiful. ARGH. And it can be a crossbody? ARGHH. I am in trouble.



Yeah it's cute. And the handles can turn downward to wear crossbody. See video here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30263161&postcount=149


----------



## hitt

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah it's cute. And the handles can turn downward to wear crossbody. See video here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30263161&postcount=149


That's right! I remember seeing that post now but did not pay much attention. That bordeaux/red/deep redddd caught my eye. Thank you for reminding me about the handles being able to turn downward.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

hitt said:


> That's right! I remember seeing that post now but did not pay much attention. That bordeaux/red/deep redddd caught my eye. Thank you for reminding me about the handles being able to turn downward.



I agree it's a gorgeous color. I keep coming back to look at that full size red Roseau.


----------



## Maruca

I am not crazy about the new colours but I do like the garnet and new khaki and the grey NEO.

Interesting times ahead  but I am glad I just bought Splash and Yacht and the old khaki items on Sale... I can't wait to get them and unpack them in Autumn (my birthday).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Looking forward to when the old images from the previous forum are processed! 

In the meantime, giving it a go. Here's the Le Pliage Cody Medium Satchel from Bloomies, the "sawtooth bag."


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looking forward to when the old images from the previous forum are processed!
> 
> In the meantime, giving it a go. Here's the Le Pliage Cody Medium Satchel from Bloomies, the "sawtooth bag."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381509
> View attachment 3381510
> View attachment 3381511



Oh, I really liked this bag from afar but the sawtooth part is just so jarring. Beautiful colour and details, especially with the croc though. I might change my mind if I get to see it in person.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

And finally here are pics of the ruby Neo, from selfridges.com.

I'm disappointed. Was hoping ruby would be darker.  Skipping this based on these pics, but probably will go for the fall gray Neo.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More pics of fall Penelopes


----------



## EGBDF

I am absolutely loving those new Penelopes.
Note to myself: I am totally happy with my Penelope collection. Repeat. I am totally happy with my Penelope collection. Repeat....


----------



## seton

Comparison of Greige and Sandy LPC.

I saw the new Rose/Pink LPN for the autumn and it's like a darker, duskier Candy with white lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> More pics of fall Penelopes
> 
> View attachment 3381649
> View attachment 3381650
> View attachment 3381651
> View attachment 3381652



L.O.V.E.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> I am absolutely loving those new Penelopes.
> Note to myself: I am totally happy with my Penelope collection. Repeat. I am totally happy with my Penelope collection. Repeat....



I am on the same repeat...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looking forward to when the old images from the previous forum are processed!
> 
> In the meantime, giving it a go. Here's the Le Pliage Cody Medium Satchel from Bloomies, the "sawtooth bag."



Looks like smooth leather for the bottom half, suede for the top and embossed croc for the handles and flap. With the sawtooth, everything seems too busy. But I will have to see it in person hehe. Guess cos of the suede, it might not be foldable...?


----------



## seton

from IG
Harpers Bazaar Thailand


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From NM, the Roseau Reversible in black/brick


----------



## OneMoreDay

The ebony version of the Sawtooth is up on Neiman's and seems a tad more subtle (less of a contrast between the suede and leather panels).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Harrods.com has posted a bunch of new LC fall stuff. Here are some examples.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More pics of the ruby Neos from Harrods.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cuirs in terra, greige, pink from Harrods.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> From NM, the Roseau Reversible in black/brick



This is stunning!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

OneMoreDay said:


> The ebony version of the Sawtooth is up on Neiman's and seems a tad more subtle (less of a contrast between the suede and leather panels).



Indeed! It actually looks quite nice. So confirmed that it cannot be folded as there is no button at the back


----------



## seton

re: Black/Brick RR
the  Brick looks red in pix but it's a true rust color.

re: Pink LPC
I am disappointed that it doesnt look like the Pink LPN, which is more darker.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

U.S. Longchamp.com is beginning to update with fall merchandise. Here are some items:

Mystery line hobo and crossbody
Greige Penelope
Khaki Quadris and Paris Rocks Velours
Terra, Greige Pliage Cuirs
Khaki, Curry Pliage Nylons


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more fall on Longchamp.com

Mystery handbag
Paris Rocks tote
another khaki Quadri


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> more fall on Longchamp.com
> 
> Mystery handbag
> Paris Rocks tote
> another khaki Quadri
> 
> View attachment 3385696
> View attachment 3385697
> View attachment 3385698
> View attachment 3385699
> View attachment 3385700


I like those Mystery handbags. Though I don't need those colors. I like the online description--'plump leather' !!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I like those Mystery handbags. Though I don't need those colors. I like the online description--'plump leather' !!



The Mystery handbags are pretty! For me I feel they are too similar, though, to the below discontinued Foulonne handbag that I own... Still I'm drawn to other bags in the Mystery line. I saw a few of them in Bloomies last week and I agree that the leather is plump for sure, really nice.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Mystery handbags are pretty! For me I feel they are too similar, though, to the below discontinued Foulonne handbag that I own... Still I'm drawn to other bags in the Mystery line. I saw a few of them in Bloomies last week and I agree that the leather is plump for sure, really nice.
> 
> View attachment 3386146


You're right, so similar. This is one of my favorites.  I like that I can put it over my shoulder with the handles or carry by hand.
Did the leather on the Mystery feel similar to Penelope?


----------



## seton

ruby neo fan
LP Cocarde
Pink LPN


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Did the leather on the Mystery feel similar to Penelope?



Similar but I would say softer on the Mystery.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> another khaki Quadri
> View attachment 3385700



Khaki looks so gorgeous in the Quadri. Thank you for sharing these droolworthy pics.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Mystery handbags are pretty! For me I feel they are too similar, though, to the below discontinued Foulonne handbag that I own... Still I'm drawn to other bags in the Mystery line. I saw a few of them in Bloomies last week and I agree that the leather is plump for sure, really nice.
> 
> View attachment 3386146



I agree. A couple of the Mystery bags also remind me of the Balzane line. I am curious to see them in person, though.


----------



## slycookies

Oh man, the Mystery line is right up my alley!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

official pics trickling out from the fall campaign w/ Alexa Chung


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> I like those Mystery handbags. Though I don't need those colors. I like the online description--'plump leather' !!



Plump is accurate...the hand of this line is yummy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Khaki looks so gorgeous in the Quadri. Thank you for sharing these droolworthy pics.



It is gorgeous! Must be seen in person  If only I didn't already have 4 Quadris haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Mystery handbags are pretty! For me I feel they are too similar, though, to the below discontinued Foulonne handbag that I own... Still I'm drawn to other bags in the Mystery line. I saw a few of them in Bloomies last week and I agree that the leather is plump for sure, really nice.



Yes, very, very similar


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It is gorgeous! Must be seen in person  If only I didn't already have 4 Quadris haha


If I still cannot get the small Quadri to work, I am contemplating the small crossbody or the clutch or a SLG. 

There is an option to rehome just one and get another.


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> It is gorgeous! Must be seen in person  If only I didn't already have 4 Quadris haha



Ugh - wish I hadn't seen these...I love the khaki in Quadri! Bad news for my wallet!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> More pics of fall Penelopes
> 
> View attachment 3381649
> View attachment 3381650
> View attachment 3381651
> View attachment 3381652



So it just hit me that these colors are the same ones I already have except for the caramel-like color. Definitely can't justify the dark blue or dark brown just for the suede when I have Penelopes in Ebony and Midnight...will have to check out the other option.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> So it just hit me that these colors are the same ones I already have except for the caramel-like color. Definitely can't justify the dark blue or dark brown just for the suede when I have Penelopes in Ebony and Midnight...will have to check out the other option.



There is this color too. Guess it's greige or taupe. I like the caramel(?) better tho.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> There is this color too. Guess it's greige or taupe. I like the caramel(?) better tho.
> 
> View attachment 3387329



Me too. The taupe color is versatile though. My Clay Quadri gets a lot of use...the color is great with everything.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

selfridges.com has the Honore 404 in Ruby for fall


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Elle India


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> from Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3387752
> View attachment 3387753
> View attachment 3387754
> View attachment 3387755
> View attachment 3387756
> View attachment 3387757
> View attachment 3387758
> View attachment 3387759
> View attachment 3387760


 
I think my first impression of that sawtooth bag is Charlie Brown. So, I like it but not for me. I LOVE those shoes!  Probably too busy for my own feet though.

And the furry bags. I have a old velvet-y pliage that is so soft and cuddly but those are much too cuddly for me!

The rest are all gorgeous! I am on a slow boat to ban island now.


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3387761
> View attachment 3387762



These were on display at SCP for a little bit and they're so cute. I want them.


----------



## catsinthebag

EGBDF said:


> I think my first impression of that sawtooth bag is Charlie Brown. So, I like it but not for me. I LOVE those shoes!  Probably too busy for my own feet though.
> 
> And the furry bags. I have a old velvet-y pliage that is so soft and cuddly but those are much too cuddly for me!
> 
> The rest are all gorgeous! I am on a slow boat to ban island now.



LOL re. Charlie Brown! Now that I see it, I can't un-see it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Harper's Bazaar Thailand


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3387761
> View attachment 3387762


Loving the LP Cocarde and the blue Penelope! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From Tumblr


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> From Tumblr
> 
> View attachment 3389205



It's so cute!


----------



## EGBDF

Is greige tha same greige as a few years ago? 2014 I think?


----------



## jules 8

Can someone please tell me when the new Fall colors will be available for the customizable Le Pliages ?  Thank you in advance


----------



## Cosmopolitan

jules 8 said:


> Can someone please tell me when the new Fall colors will be available for the customizable Le Pliages ?  Thank you in advance



I'm guessing soon because longchamp.com is already featuring some new fall styles/colors and will continue to update over the next few weeks. @seton would know more definitively I bet.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Is greige tha same greige as a few years ago? 2014 I think?



That Greige was more gray than beige. This year's looks more beige than gray.



Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm guessing soon because longchamp.com is already featuring some new fall styles/colors and will continue to update over the next few weeks. @seton would know more definitively I bet.



It's usually done after the semi annual sale ends.


----------



## jules 8

Thank you Seton


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So those furry Roseaus reverse to animal print


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> So those furry Roseaus reverse to animal print



You are very observant! Well spotted!

Very interesting indeed! I never would have thought that it's reversible! But having the furry part as the inside of the bag feels weird. Can't imagine putting my hands in there haha


----------



## seton




----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> So those furry Roseaus reverse to animal print
> 
> View attachment 3390497
> View attachment 3390498



Interesting.


----------



## catsinthebag

Does anyone know if there will be new colors for the Roseau heritage line? Navy and Sandy are on sale, so I'm assuming they are going to be replaced with something else. Taupe looks like it's here to stay.


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone know if there will be new colors for the Roseau heritage line? Navy and Sandy are on sale, so I'm assuming they are going to be replaced with something else. Taupe looks like it's here to stay.



the new color is Black. so it will be just Black and Taupe.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> the new color is Black. so it will be just Black and Taupe.



Hmm, well that's boring! Thanks for the answer, though!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Elle Singapore


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Tales of Jude with a blue suede Penelope

more pics here: http://talesofjude.com/platform-slides/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> blogger Tales of Jude with a blue suede Penelope
> 
> more pics here: http://talesofjude.com/platform-slides/
> 
> View attachment 3394789
> View attachment 3394790



Gorgeous! This makes the small look pretty size-able!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yet another glamour shot of the Penelope Fantaisie in Curry


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cody Cuir in Curry


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Cody Cuir in Curry
> 
> View attachment 3398564
> View attachment 3398565



Oh how exciting! Do you like it??? What else did you see? Heritage hobo? Paris Premier tote?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LC artistic director Sophie Delafontaine with a Heritage hobo






*


*


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yet another glamour shot of the Penelope Fantaisie in Curry
> 
> View attachment 3397817



Swoon! This is the color I love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> LC artistic director Sophie Delafontaine with a Heritage hobo
> 
> View attachment 3398700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *



Love this...so ladylike!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Cody Cuir in Curry]



Did it come home with you?
Please say yes! [emoji16]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh how exciting! Do you like it??? What else did you see? Heritage hobo? Paris Premier tote?





frenziedhandbag said:


> Did it come home with you?
> Please say yes! [emoji16]



I like it but it didn't come home with me. I am thinking very hard cos it's the only colour which has come in so far. I may want to wait for the Mahogany before deciding. But I think this Cody Curry could be nicer than the Mahogany because the contrast is better. I have a Mocha Cuir too so a tough decision overall. Plus, very limited units too. Very very tough to stay away though haha

Very few items have come in so far in my home country. No Heritage Hobo or Paris Premier. Only new LPs, Neos, Curry Roseau Croco, Calf Hair Heritage in Green, Khaki Quadri and Tan Quadri. So much more to arrive!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From instagram, a fall preview event in Hong Kong


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> From instagram, a fall preview event in Hong Kong
> 
> View attachment 3399707
> View attachment 3399708
> View attachment 3399709
> View attachment 3399711
> View attachment 3399712
> View attachment 3399713


Thanks for posting these Cosmo! I really like that dusky pink color (name?) and the Premier bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> From instagram, a fall preview event in Hong Kong



In every shot of the Premier Tote I've seen so far, it's impossible to see if there is a zip at the top enclosing the entire top of the bag. The suspense is killing me! I desperately want to know, haha!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> In every shot of the Premier Tote I've seen so far, it's impossible to see if there is a zip at the top enclosing the entire top of the bag. The suspense is killing me! I desperately want to know, haha!



Lol me too. I'm guessing that Longchamp.com will do its big fall flip tomorrow, or in the next week at least. Then all our questions will be answered regarding fall styles, colors, prices...


----------



## seton

I've been by both flagships recently and neither have the Premier or I would have mentioned it. Production seems a little late on these. It happens.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I may want to wait for the Mahogany before deciding. But I think this Cody Curry could be nicer than the Mahogany because the contrast is better.



Always good to wait as you might just like mahogany better. I also prefer Curry's contrast but knowing how I am with babying my bags, Mahogany might still win!


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone know what colors the landmark bags would be for fall? I have friends going to London and Tokyo this fall. [emoji4]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Behind the scenes shooting the fall campaign.... I spy a spring Cocchino bag just like mine!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier tote PR pics


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## seton

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone know what colors the landmark bags would be for fall? I have friends going to London and Tokyo this fall. [emoji4]




One of the colorways is Garnet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

_They are flipping longchamp.com this morning!_

_Still a work in progress though._

*Paris Premier handbag*
black, earth, ebony, natural, red
$1,950-$2,160 (seriously???? I'll pass)

details (no interior pics yet)
1 main zippered compartment
2 compartments with magnetic snap closure on either side of the main compartment


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Le Pliage Heritage Hobo*
black, cognac, earth
$895


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Roseau Croco*
$630 for this size
loving the reboot of this line!

*










*


----------



## bakeacookie

Wow Paris premiere. Haha. Really premiere with the price. 

That's seriously LV prices right there. I just ordered a bag at the 2170 price.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bakeacookie said:


> Wow Paris premiere. Haha. Really premiere with the price.
> 
> That's seriously LV prices right there. I just ordered a bag at the 2170 price.



Yeah I was expecting around $1,000-$1,200ish for the Paris Premiers, similar to Le Pliage Heritage totes. Actually wondered whether it was a typo by Longchamp, in translating the price from Euros to dollars. Perhaps not?


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah I was expecting around $1,000-$1,200ish for the Paris Premiers, similar to Le Pliage Heritage totes. Actually wondered whether it was a typo by Longchamp, in translating the price from Euros to dollars. Perhaps not?
> 
> View attachment 3406104
> View attachment 3406105


Definitely a NO for me then. One of the appeals of LC for me is the understated quality of their leather bags at a reasonable price (even the US prices).
This certainly is getting into Premier bag pricing. lol


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah I was expecting around $1,000-$1,200ish for the Paris Premiers, similar to Le Pliage Heritage totes. Actually wondered whether it was a typo by Longchamp, in translating the price from Euros to dollars. Perhaps not?
> 
> View attachment 3406104
> View attachment 3406105



I just checked the fr site and it's 1500 and 1650 euros. Probably not a typo. Sorry for your disappointment. 

Usually, when LC has bags over $1500, it's usually because of more expensive materials, e.g. shearling or goatskin. The price is surprising.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Roseau Croco*
> $630 for this size
> loving the reboot of this line!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406058
> View attachment 3406059
> View attachment 3406060
> View attachment 3406061
> View attachment 3406062
> 
> 
> *



Absolutely love these!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> _They are flipping longchamp.com this morning!_
> 
> _Still a work in progress though._
> 
> *Paris Premier handbag*
> black, earth, ebony, natural, red
> $1,950-$2,160 (seriously???? I'll pass)
> 
> details (no interior pics yet)
> 1 main zippered compartment
> 2 compartments with magnetic snap closure on either side of the main compartment
> 
> View attachment 3406046
> View attachment 3406047
> View attachment 3406048
> View attachment 3406049



Whoa...


----------



## LuvAllBags

I like so many things! Love the Foulonne City handbag. Love the 2.0 handbag. Love Penelope Fantaisie in Taupe. Love Quadri handbag in Khaki. Love the Mystery Handbag. I also see a color called Ruby is coming for Penelope. Oh boy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> _They are flipping longchamp.com this morning!_
> 
> _Still a work in progress though._
> 
> *Paris Premier handbag*
> black, earth, ebony, natural, red
> $1,950-$2,160 (seriously???? I'll pass)



Grrrr about the price. Not a fan anymore. Anyway, it has a zippered centre compartment and magnetic closures on both sides of the centre compartment - not my fave configuration for a bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Roseau Croco*
> $630 for this size
> loving the reboot of this line!



I love how the undone snap buttons make it have a trapezoidal shape - it's like reminding us about the Le Pliage shape that we love so much


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> Definitely a NO for me then. One of the appeals of LC for me is the understated quality of their leather bags at a reasonable price (even the US prices).
> This certainly is getting into Premier bag pricing. lol



With you on this. I buy LC for the affordability. That's why I chose it as my workhorse bag, as it doesn't have the judgements attached to it like an LV/H/C bag. I hope this doesn't become their target price range.


----------



## Alexisu96

Does anyone know if the Le Pliage Nylon pink is different from spring pink? Aren't both colors "pink" ? Image seems more radpberry?


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I just checked the fr site and it's 1500 and 1650 euros. Probably not a typo. Sorry for your disappointment.
> 
> Usually, when LC has bags over $1500, it's usually because of more expensive materials, e.g. shearling or goatskin. The price is surprising.





SmokieDragon said:


> Grrrr about the price. Not a fan anymore. Anyway, it has a zippered centre compartment and magnetic closures on both sides of the centre compartment - not my fave configuration for a bag.





bakeacookie said:


> With you on this. I buy LC for the affordability. That's why I chose it as my workhorse bag, as it doesn't have the judgements attached to it like an LV/H/C bag. I hope this doesn't become their target price range.



Well, it does seem more luxe with calfskin and lambskin lining (drool!). Such a big price jump from their other bags though.

I agree about the compartments. Though I obviously can't see what's going on with the bag design because of the limited photos. Not sure what shops will even carry this. 

I agree bake! I love the more subtle classiness of LC leather.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

_Posting the longchamp.com fall 2016 color pics for future reference purposes..._


*LE PLIAGE NYLON*
Khaki
Curry
Garnet
Terra
Blue
Pink


----------



## bakeacookie

I love garnet!!! I'm going to ask my friend going to London to get the LE in this color!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*LE PLIAGE NYLON (continued)*
Black
Navy
Gunmetal
Bilberry
Red Garance
Beige


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*LE PLIAGE NEO*
Grey
Ruby
Black
Navy


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*LE PLIAGE CUIR*
Black
Natural
Cherry
Blue
Navy
Pink
Gray-Beige
Terra


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> _Posting the longchamp.com fall 2016 color pics for future reference purposes..._
> 
> 
> *LE PLIAGE NYLON*
> Khaki
> Curry
> Garnet
> Terra
> Blue
> Pink



The Blue looks like Indigo from SS15.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> The Blue looks like Indigo from SS15.



It does but it has a different color code. It might be darker I think but cant tell until I compare side by side.

JMO but I think this Blue LPN will be carried over as a classic color next year.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really loving the Rosseau Sweet but the material has me worried.







_"This reversible maxi tote bag for holding documents, a laptop or a tablet pairs distinctive sweatshirt-style canvas with technical mesh."
_
On the other hand, I'm loving the mesh side when it's flipped but omg, my bag is always filled with receipts, loose change, etc and the fact that the "sweatshirt" side is inside is giving me some anxiety.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

OneMoreDay said:


> Really loving the Rosseau Sweet but the material has me worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"This reversible maxi tote bag for holding documents, a laptop or a tablet pairs distinctive sweatshirt-style canvas with technical mesh."
> _
> On the other hand, I'm loving the mesh side when it's flipped but omg, my bag is always filled with receipts, loose change, etc and the fact that the "sweatshirt" side is inside is giving me some anxiety.



Cool, did not realize that one is reversible.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> *LE PLIAGE NEO*
> Grey



I'm liking this grey. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> *LE PLIAGE CUIR*
> Navy



Thank you for posting these. I know of a few blue loving friends here that will love this.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cool, did not realize that one is reversible.


Gosh, my wishlist is adding up.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cosmopolitan said:


> *LE PLIAGE NYLON (continued)*
> Black
> Navy
> Gunmetal
> Bilberry
> Red Garance
> Beige
> 
> View attachment 3407210
> View attachment 3407211
> View attachment 3407212
> View attachment 3407213
> View attachment 3407214
> View attachment 3407215





Cosmopolitan said:


> *LE PLIAGE NEO*
> Grey
> Ruby
> Black
> Navy
> 
> View attachment 3407216
> View attachment 3407217
> View attachment 3407218
> View attachment 3407219





Cosmopolitan said:


> *LE PLIAGE CUIR*
> Black
> Natural
> Cherry
> Blue
> Navy
> Pink
> Gray-Beige
> Terra
> 
> View attachment 3407220
> View attachment 3407221
> View attachment 3407222
> View attachment 3407223
> View attachment 3407224
> View attachment 3407225
> View attachment 3407226
> View attachment 3407235
> View attachment 3407238


Thanks for all the pictures! I'm really digging one of each style. The nylon red garnet, the neo grey, and the current navy.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Roseau Croco*
> $630 for this size
> loving the reboot of this line!
> 
> *
> View attachment 3406058
> View attachment 3406059
> View attachment 3406060
> View attachment 3406061
> View attachment 3406062
> 
> *



I love this line so much. Might grab a mini crossbody in Mahogany for my mom for her birthday and a tote for myself later.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> I like so many things! Love the Foulonne City handbag. Love the 2.0 handbag. Love Penelope Fantaisie in Taupe. Love Quadri handbag in Khaki. Love the Mystery Handbag. *I also see a color called Ruby is coming for Penelope. *Oh boy!



Longchamp.com has posted a pic of the Ruby Penelope. Looks similar to the Ruby Neo.


----------



## EGBDF

I love all the fall colors! This might be a good time for me to order a customized pliage. So many colors available right now.


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> I love all the fall colors! This might be a good time for me to order a customized pliage. So many colors available right now.



Do iiitttt.

I want a custom bag with garnet but garnet is in the LE landmark bags so I don't want repeat colors because I know I want one landmark in garnet.


----------



## AP919

seton said:


> It does but it has a different color code. It might be darker I think but cant tell until I compare side by side.
> 
> JMO but I think this Blue LPN will be carried over as a classic color next year.


I've seen it in Bloomingdale's more than once now, and I can tell you it's the same.  In fact, I'm almost tempted to bring one in and compare it.  In Bloomie's, they were both called blue (it wasn't indigo there).  I hate when they're called different things like Cornflower/Blueberry from spring, just like the small/medium dichotomy between LC and Nordstrom and the rest of the retailers.

WAITTTTT, I have a blue mini zip in my car, and I'm going after work.  I will report back!


----------



## goldfish19

Not sure if this has been posted before, but customization just got more exciting! More color options (NOT limited to the current season's colors) and also, new options for initials! Sooo cute. Definitely so happy that there are more colors to choose from. It was so hard to mix and match the past seasons because of the limited color choices!


----------



## bakeacookie

Ooh! Cool!!


----------



## EGBDF

AP919 said:


> I've seen it in Bloomingdale's more than once now, and I can tell you it's the same.  In fact, I'm almost tempted to bring one in and compare it.  In Bloomie's, they were both called blue (it wasn't indigo there).  I hate when they're called different things like Cornflower/Blueberry from spring, just like the small/medium dichotomy between LC and Nordstrom and the rest of the retailers.
> 
> WAITTTTT, I have a blue mini zip in my car, and I'm going after work.  I will report back!


Are you ladies talking about the blue or the navy in reference to indigo?


----------



## AP919

EGBDF said:


> Are you ladies talking about the blue or the navy in reference to indigo?


As far as I can tell, they were talking about indigo, which was "blue" in Bloomingdale's. 

And look, it's 150% the same. My phone is inaccurate with color and the bright lights didn't help, but my mini zip is clearly the same as the new one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

goldfish19 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but customization just got more exciting



The emoticons! So cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp.com has posted a pic of the Ruby Penelope. Looks similar to the Ruby Neo.
> 
> View attachment 3408268



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

goldfish19 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but customization just got more exciting! More color options (NOT limited to the current season's colors) and also, new options for initials! Sooo cute. Definitely so happy that there are more colors to choose from. It was so hard to mix and match the past seasons because of the limited color choices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408422
> View attachment 3408423



I absolutely love this.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Cosmopolitan said:


> _Posting the longchamp.com fall 2016 color pics for future reference purposes..._
> 
> View attachment 3407203
> View attachment 3407204
> View attachment 3407205
> View attachment 3407206
> View attachment 3407207
> View attachment 3407208
> View attachment 3407209



Oh, thank you so much!



AP919 said:


> As far as I can tell, they were talking about indigo, which was "blue" in Bloomingdale's.
> 
> And look, it's 150% the same. My phone is inaccurate with color and the bright lights didn't help, but my mini zip is clearly the same as the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408637
> View attachment 3408638


That's great to know, thanks so much! I was hoping they would do indigo again. Why the hell the colour codes are diferent if the colours are the same


----------



## bakeacookie

Looks like you can't personalize the coin purse and clutch/pouch anymore?


----------



## OneMoreDay

I still can't get the UK personalisation page to load properly but the US site works just fine.


----------



## Stansy

Can´t wait to see those in real life together with the bag...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp.com has been messing with their Paris Premier tote listings the past few days. Don't seem available.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp.com has been messing with their Paris Premier tote listings the past few days. Don't seem available.



If it comes back, let the ridiculous pricing disappear too!


----------



## bakeacookie

Has the second color for the landmark bags been confirmed?


----------



## Diorlvlover

I just got an email from Longchamp London and they said that the two colors this season are Blue and Garnet.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hm. I'll ask for Mt Fuji in blue and London in garnet!

ETA: thanks for the info!


----------



## Diorlvlover

Great choice. I am a little bummed out though. I was hoping to get a Big Ben in navy - it seemed so Brit [emoji636]
I'm not feeling the garnet that much but I plan on getting an Eiffel Tower in garnet this fall.


----------



## bakeacookie

I have Big Ben in navy, and it does seem very British. Could ask if they still have some in the back or find out where they're sent after the season sales. But blue would work too! 

Eiffle Tower in Garnet would be very pretty.


----------



## Diorlvlover

That's a great idea. Though, I'm not certain if they will hold on to it until October. No harm in asking! 
I'd love to get a Miyajima LP from Japan one day. I wonder if they still make them.


----------



## bakeacookie

Diorlvlover said:


> That's a great idea. Though, I'm not certain if they will hold on to it until October. No harm in asking!
> I'd love to get a Miyajima LP from Japan one day. I wonder if they still make them.



I haven't seen that one! I wonder if they're still made too or if it was just for a small amount of time because not many people have it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Hm. I'll ask for Mt Fuji in blue and London in garnet!
> 
> ETA: thanks for the info!


Great choices! Can't wait to see your new-ins.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco minis on Twitter and IG


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco minis on Twitter and IG



The minis look so affordable.... and elegant!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I meant to write adorable, not affordable. Note to self: disable that predictive text function on the tablet!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Posted a while back on LC instagram, the new Paris Rocks tote. This line doesn't get enough love IMO.


----------



## slycookies

I made it to the Berlin store and the KaWeDe and the Galaries Lafayette while in Berlin.  Sadly the Berlin store I visited was quite small and didn't seem to have all the fall collection yet.  The Paris line though did catch my eye.  Galaries Lafayette also had an interesting small Heritage in fuzzy black with gold sides/trim on sale.  Hadn't seen that before.  Going to Munich next week, so I'll try their store to see the fall line. 

But since my luggage was misplaced on the way to Berlin, I couldn't buy a new leather bag as I had to buy new clothes/luggage.  I did settle for the khaki green Le Pliage though.  I love the green color and think it'll carry well through most seasons.  Though with this bag and the Neo cross body in Opera, I seem to have bought my undergraduate program's school colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slycookies said:


> Going to Munich next week, so I'll try their store to see the fall line



I am sorry to hear that your luggage was misplaced. Hugs! I love the boutiques at Munich. The staff are very friendly with a sincere passion to serve. The stores are also relatively close to each other and with a good variety. I wish you a good time there.


----------



## slycookies

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am sorry to hear that your luggage was misplaced. Hugs! I love the boutiques at Munich. The staff are very friendly with a sincere passion to serve. The stores are also relatively close to each other and with a good variety. I wish you a good time there.



Ah it's alright but thank you! I found they shipped it back to my house instead of contacting me to get it to my hotel.  My neighbor was kind enough to receive it for me so I didn't have to go to DHL.  Disappointed I didn't have my stuff for the long weekend but worse things could've happened!

I've been to the store near Marienhof several times (how I got my iridescent bag this spring via emails with the manager).  It's usually the only location I visit since the train/car ride means a lot must be done in one day when I have the chance to visit.  I haven't visited the Diehl store or the one at Obenpolliger yet.  Based on your recommendation, I'll try to visit them too since I'll be there for several days this time and not just a Saturday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slycookies said:


> Ah it's alright but thank you! I found they shipped it back to my house instead of contacting me to get it to my hotel.



Glad it all worked out. I can't recall which store I went but it was quite a big one with two levels (I think). The next day, I visited another smaller store in a mall and picked up a Mocha Cuir for my mum, a Navy Neo and a Foulonne key pouch.


----------



## slycookies

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glad it all worked out. I can't recall which store I went but it was quite a big one with two levels (I think). The next day, I visited another smaller store in a mall and picked up a Mocha Cuir for my mum, a Navy Neo and a Foulonne key pouch.



The one on Marienhof is the two story flagship and I'm guessing Oberpolligner is the mall one.  I'm hoping to still see if the spring sale is still going as all locations in Berlin had items still on sale. 

Though I really like the look of the Mystery line and the new Paris color.  I have a week to decide!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

slycookies said:


> The one on Marienhof is the two story flagship and I'm guessing Oberpolligner is the mall one.  I'm hoping to still see if the spring sale is still going as all locations in Berlin had items still on sale.
> 
> Though I really like the look of the Mystery line and the new Paris color.  I have a week to decide!


I had very good experience with both stores. Have fun deciding and you know all of us here are keen to see what you get.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I'm still curious about the fate of the Paris Premier totes that were featured so prominently in the runway show. They disappeared from longchamp.com shortly after the fall listings went up in July. And it doesn't appear that any department stores ordered them, perhaps because of the high price. Maybe LC decided not to produce them at all? Or perhaps its just a production delay?

Also noticed that the Heritage shoulder bag has not yet shown up on longchamp.com in this blue color:


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm still curious about the fate of the Paris Premier totes that were featured so prominently in the runway show. They disappeared from longchamp.com shortly after the fall listings went up in July. And it doesn't appear that any department stores ordered them, perhaps because of the high price. Maybe LC decided not to produce them at all? Or perhaps its just a production delay?
> 
> Also noticed that the Heritage shoulder bag has not yet shown up on longchamp.com in this blue color:
> 
> View attachment 3432804



I'll ask around and will get back to you and what LC says.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I'll ask around and will get back to you and what LC says.



Thanks seton


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage shoulder bag on the blog, "Design & Conquer"

http://designandconquer.me/summer-lbd-need-now/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^I'm not crazy about how the sides of the bag are winging out in these pics


----------



## seton

Yeah, what's with the batwings?


----------



## LuvAllBags

not loving the wing effect either.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yay all the old pics from before the forum reboot have finally been restored!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm still curious about* the fate of the Paris Premier totes* that were featured so prominently in the runway show. They disappeared from longchamp.com shortly after the fall listings went up in July. And it doesn't appear that any department stores ordered them, perhaps because of the high price. Maybe LC decided not to produce them at all? Or perhaps its just a production delay?
> 
> View attachment 3432804



I have good news. 

It was pulled from the website bc it will launch late.  In Oct.
The US will carry the entire line and the price points that you originally saw on the website were correct.

I can find out whether Bloomies will be carrying the line if you want, but I dont expect to see the Bloomies buyer until next month.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I have good news.
> 
> It was pulled from the website bc it will launch late.  In Oct.
> The US will carry the entire line and the price points that you originally saw on the website were correct.
> 
> I can find out whether Bloomies will be carrying the line if you want, but I dont expect to see the Bloomies buyer until next month.



That's very interesting. Thanks for tracking down an answer. As I said, I was curious since LC seems to have already sunk a lot of $ into promoting the Paris Premier line. Personally I won't be buying though, given the $1,950-$2,160 price points. They are pretty totes but not all that special IMO, and beyond what I'm willing to pay for LC. I need a new tote and I've quickly latched onto the idea of the redesigned Croco Roseaus. They are a "bargain" at just about one-quarter the price!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cute coin purse I just noticed on longchamp.com. I like the print on a smaller scale like this.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales has an exclusive version of the Cody satchel on which the body's top portion is smooth leather rather than suede. Plus the handles and flap are smooth leather rather than croco.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Cute coin purse I just noticed on longchamp.com. I like the print on a smaller scale like this.
> 
> View attachment 3436470
> View attachment 3436471



I actually really like this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales has an exclusive version of the Cody satchel on which the body's top portion is smooth leather rather than suede. Plus the handles and flap are smooth leather rather than croco.
> 
> View attachment 3436521
> View attachment 3436522



Love the navy/black version. Versatile!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales has an exclusive version of the Cody satchel on which the body's top portion is smooth leather rather than suede. Plus the handles and flap are smooth leather rather than croco.
> 
> View attachment 3436521
> View attachment 3436522



Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think you need this.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales has an exclusive version of the Cody satchel on which the body's top portion is smooth leather rather than suede]



I live in a country where rainpours are aplenty, this leather option looks to be safer than suede. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some fall bag pics from HiSoParty.com


----------



## Sam18q

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales has an exclusive version of the Cody satchel on which the body's top portion is smooth leather rather than suede. Plus the handles and flap are smooth leather rather than croco.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this foldable?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sam18q said:


> Is this foldable?



Sorry I don't know. Hopefully someone will see it soon IRL and report back.


----------



## sunshinesash

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage shoulder bag on the blog, "Design & Conquer"
> 
> http://designandconquer.me/summer-lbd-need-now/
> 
> View attachment 3432857
> View attachment 3432858
> View attachment 3432859


 I need your dress!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sunshinesash said:


> I need your dress!!!



That's not me but the blogger provides info on where to buy the dress.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Few more stills from the LC campaign shot by Roberto Badin


----------



## sunshinesash

Cosmopolitan said:


> Few more stills from the LC campaign shot by Roberto Badin]


not loving that mod-zebra print


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales has an exclusive version of the Cody satchel on which the body's top portion is smooth leather rather than suede. Plus the handles and flap are smooth leather rather than croco.
> 
> View attachment 3436521
> View attachment 3436522


Love the blue one! I've been wanting a 2-tone cuir but different than the customized ones. Though I love suede I don't really want suede and those color combos aren't 'me'. I'll report back after mine arrives.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Love the blue one! I've been wanting a 2-tone cuir but different than the customized ones. Though I love suede I don't really want suede and those color combos aren't 'me'. I'll report back after mine arrives.



Oh great congrats, hope you love it! I prefer the more-streamlined Bloomies version too over the original suede/croco Codys.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Love the blue one! I've been wanting a 2-tone cuir but different than the customized ones. Though I love suede I don't really want suede and those color combos aren't 'me'. I'll report back after mine arrives.



Looking forward to your reveal! I'm really curious about the Blue-Black combination


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Some modeling pics from Harrods.com

Ruby Penelope 
Orange Honore 
Saffron 3D


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blue Penelope Fantasie on The Pastel Project blog

http://thepastelproject.com/blues/


----------



## Stansy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage shoulder bag on the blog, "Design & Conquer"
> 
> http://designandconquer.me/summer-lbd-need-now/
> 
> View attachment 3432857
> View attachment 3432858
> View attachment 3432859



I took a closer look at the shoulder bag yesterday. It is beautiful! Holds quite a lot and sits nicely on the shoulder. About the wings: the sides should be tucked in and it takes quite some pulling to get them out. At least the bag I had in my hands was rather structured so that the sides would not come out by themselves. I am seriously considering getting one either in brown or in black...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> I took a closer look at the shoulder bag yesterday. It is beautiful! Holds quite a lot and sits nicely on the shoulder. About the wings: the sides should be tucked in and it takes quite some pulling to get them out. At least the bag I had in my hands was rather structured so that the sides would not come out by themselves. I am seriously considering getting one either in brown or in black...



Such a pretty bag! I love it in the black. That is good to hear about the wings too. I noticed that Sands Point Shop got the Heritage shoulder bag in stock recently. If you are signed up for their emails, they frequently send out discount codes, and I'm betting they'll have a good % off for Labor Day weekend coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## Stansy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Such a pretty bag! I love it in the black. That is good to hear about the wings too. I noticed that Sands Point Shop got the Heritage shoulder bag in stock recently. If you are signed up for their emails, they frequently send out discount codes, and I'm betting they'll have a good % off for Labor Day weekend coming up in a few weeks.


Haha - you are the queen of enabling my dear


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> Haha - you are the queen of enabling my dear



Lol, whatever I can do to help!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> blue Penelope Fantasie on The Pastel Project blog
> 
> http://thepastelproject.com/blues/
> 
> View attachment 3440373
> View attachment 3440374
> View attachment 3440375



This is so stunning. The color is phenomenal.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's what the lining looks like on the Penelope Fantaisies and revamped Roseau Crocos. (Pics from NM. Longchamp.com hasn't posted many interior pics yet.) 

Also noticing how the leather on the Penelope Fantaisies is smoother compared to the original pebbled/grained leather Penelopes.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's what the lining looks like on the Penelope Fantaisies and revamped Roseau Crocos. (Pics from NM. Longchamp.com hasn't posted many interior pics yet.)
> 
> Also noticing how the leather on the Penelope Fantaisies is smoother compared to the original pebbled/grained leather Penelopes.
> 
> View attachment 3441943
> View attachment 3441944
> View attachment 3441945
> View attachment 3441946


Those are nice, but the more I see of the Penelopes, the more I like the original better. Which is a good thing for my wallet.


----------



## Stansy

IIRC the lining on the LPH was the same as in the Penelope Fantaisies...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> IIRC the lining on the LPH was the same as in the Penelope Fantaisies...



Yes I think so too. Here's the Heritage shoulder bag lining.


----------



## seton

LC has about 5 or 6 different lining patterns that they reuse thru the years. My fave is the old tobacco packaging design that you see as the lining in the LPCs. It used to be used in the Au Sultan line.

BTW, I think they changed the look of the leather tag inside the leather bags this season. I noticed it on the Roseau Heritages but didnt check on the other leather lines.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Those LC boots made the September issue of Vogue


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Also noticing how the leather on the Penelope Fantaisies is smoother compared to the original pebbled/grained leather Penelopes.



I actually prefer the smoother leather on the Penelope. Just wish it is not suede on the sides.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I actually prefer the smoother leather on the Penelope. Just wish it is n9 suede on the sides.


Do you think it look like the handles are suede?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Do you think it look like the handles are suede?


You have such a keen eye! In the first pic, the handles facing outwards look like leather but in the second pic, the sides of the handles does look like suede. May I ask, when you use your Penelope with the long handles, does the handles stay put?


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> You have such a keen eye! In the first pic, the handles facing outwards look like leather but in the second pic, the sides of the handles does look like suede. May I ask, when you use your Penelope with the long handles, does the handles stay put?


Do you mean on my shoulder? If so, yes. The shape of them and the weight of the bag keeps them in place. I probably overlap them sometimes.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I think that the Penelope fantaisie handles are half smooth leather, half suede. See this pic from a couple of months ago...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Do you mean on my shoulder? If so, yes. The shape of them and the weight of the bag keeps them in place. I probably overlap them sometimes.


That is great to know. Shoulder tote bags sometimes just do not stay put on my shoulder. The full Fall collection has yet to reach my country. I will be sure to give this a try. Thank you for sharing. [emoji1]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from InStyle Korea September issue


----------



## EGBDF

My black/blue Cody arrived and overall I love it. These are my thoughts-
Love this color combo, the leather is soft. It has the newer leather inner tag that Seton mentioned.
I hadn't realized the zig zag part was woven. So hopefully the unseen edges won't curl up or have issues.
Handles seem ever so slightly flimsier than my other cuirs but not a biggie.
Doesn't have a nice leather smell, smells a bit plastic like but it's not strong and it'll fade.
What I do NOT like is that the tassel pull is too awkward looking. It doesn't lay flat against the bag.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> View attachment 3443333
> View attachment 3443334
> 
> My black/blue Cody arrived and overall I love it. These are my thoughts-
> Love this color combo, the leather is soft. It has the newer leather inner tag that Seton mentioned.
> I hadn't realized the zig zag part was woven. So hopefully the unseen edges won't curl up or have issues.
> Handles seem ever so slightly flimsier than my other cuirs but not a biggie.
> Doesn't have a nice leather smell, smells a bit plastic like but it's not strong and it'll fade.
> What I do NOT like is that the tassel pull is too awkward looking. It doesn't lay flat against the bag.



I saw this at Bloomies and I really like it too! Also a little iffy about the tassel pull. Not sure about how easy it will be to pull on a tassel. Congrats!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> My black/blue Cody arrived and overall I love it.



I do like the details of the zig zag pattern. It looks great. Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> View attachment 3443333
> View attachment 3443334
> 
> My black/blue Cody arrived and overall I love it. These are my thoughts-
> Love this color combo, the leather is soft. It has the newer leather inner tag that Seton mentioned.
> I hadn't realized the zig zag part was woven. So hopefully the unseen edges won't curl up or have issues.
> Handles seem ever so slightly flimsier than my other cuirs but not a biggie.
> Doesn't have a nice leather smell, smells a bit plastic like but it's not strong and it'll fade.
> What I do NOT like is that the tassel pull is too awkward looking. It doesn't lay flat against the bag.



Beautiful! I'm thinking the unseen edges are stitched down underneath?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> View attachment 3443333
> View attachment 3443334
> 
> My black/blue Cody arrived and overall I love it. These are my thoughts-
> Love this color combo, the leather is soft. It has the newer leather inner tag that Seton mentioned.
> I hadn't realized the zig zag part was woven. So hopefully the unseen edges won't curl up or have issues.
> Handles seem ever so slightly flimsier than my other cuirs but not a biggie.
> Doesn't have a nice leather smell, smells a bit plastic like but it's not strong and it'll fade.
> What I do NOT like is that the tassel pull is too awkward looking. It doesn't lay flat against the bag.



Oh wow your pics are better than Bloomies'. I like how the contrast between the two colors is subtle (I'm not a color-blocky fan). And the woven zigzag (a surprise to me too) makes the bag more elegant. I'm glad you love it. I bet you'll get used to that tassel in no time. It's just a shift from the typical pliage zipper pull that's all. Congrats again!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh wow your pics are better than Bloomies'. I like how the contrast between the two colors is subtle (I'm not a color-blocky fan). And the woven zigzag (a surprise to me too) makes the bag more elegant. I'm glad you love it. I bet you'll get used to that tassel in no time. It's just a shift from the typical pliage zipper pull that's all. Congrats again!


I looked at the tassel again and I think I can deal with it, haha. It just feels a but unruly, like the zipper pull is having a bad hair day.



LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! I'm thinking the unseen edges are stitched down underneath?


Yes,!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage shoulder bag on the blog "carmitive"

http://www.carmitive.com/2016/08/12/nature-goes-urban-with-longchamp/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage crossbody on the blog "Of Silk and Satin"

http://www.ofsilkandsatin.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> View attachment 3443333
> View attachment 3443334
> 
> My black/blue Cody arrived and overall I love it. These are my thoughts-
> Love this color combo, the leather is soft. It has the newer leather inner tag that Seton mentioned.
> I hadn't realized the zig zag part was woven. So hopefully the unseen edges won't curl up or have issues.
> Handles seem ever so slightly flimsier than my other cuirs but not a biggie.
> Doesn't have a nice leather smell, smells a bit plastic like but it's not strong and it'll fade.
> What I do NOT like is that the tassel pull is too awkward looking. It doesn't lay flat against the bag.



Congrats on your purchase! It looks great!


----------



## Sam18q

EGBDF said:


> My black/blue Cody arrived and overall I love it. These are my thoughts-
> Love this color combo, the leather is soft. It has the newer leather inner tag that Seton mentioned.
> I hadn't realized the zig zag part was woven. So hopefully the unseen edges won't curl up or have issues.
> Handles seem ever so slightly flimsier than my other cuirs but not a biggie.
> Doesn't have a nice leather smell, smells a bit plastic like but it's not strong and it'll fade.
> What I do NOT like is that the tassel pull is too awkward looking. It doesn't lay flat against the bag.



Is this foldable?


----------



## EGBDF

Sam18q said:


> Is this foldable?


No


----------



## Stansy

Sorry for repeatedly coming back to the LPH shoulder bag
I went shopping with the husband yesterday and managed to walk by the Longchamp boutique with him, mentioning that they now have this oh so nice shoulder bag.
Well, he suggested looking at it (rather quickly, it was "his" shopping yesterday, we spent a fortune on suits, shirts, ties and the like), but he also liked it and suggested that I should buy it.
This is a first as we usually have very different taste in bags!
So now I am considering getting it either this week before being the next we away to see friends or getting it next we when we will probably walk by a L boutique as well.
I think I will get it this week and take it with me. Next question: brown or black?? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> Sorry for repeatedly coming back to the LPH shoulder bag
> I went shopping with the husband yesterday and managed to walk by the Longchamp boutique with him, mentioning that they now have this oh so nice shoulder bag.
> Well, he suggested looking at it (rather quickly, it was "his" shopping yesterday, we spent a fortune on suits, shirts, ties and the like), but he also liked it and suggested that I should buy it.
> This is a first as we usually have very different taste in bags!
> So now I am considering getting it either this week before being the next we away to see friends or getting it next we when we will probably walk by a L boutique as well.
> I think I will get it this week and take it with me. Next question: brown or black?? Decisions, decisions...



Woohoo how exciting! Personally I prefer the black. It's so chic and elegant. The black leather really gleams and I love the contrast burgundy resin edging. But both colors are beautiful. And the nice thing about the cognac, should you choose it, is that its dark enough I think to wear year-round.


----------



## Stansy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo how exciting! Personally I prefer the black. It's so chic and elegant. The black leather really gleams and I love the contrast burgundy resin edging. But both colors are beautiful. And the nice thing about the cognac, should you choose it, is that its dark enough I think to wear year-round.
> 
> View attachment 3445578
> View attachment 3445574


Thanks dear Cosmo. Currently I tend towards cognac, but the black one is "with a twist", so I might go for black.
I just talked to my friend whom I will see next weekend (unfortunately we live 500km apart ), and we plan for some window shopping and talking without the husbands, so I guess we will take a peek at the LC boutique


----------



## SmokieDragon

Stansy said:


> Sorry for repeatedly coming back to the LPH shoulder bag
> I went shopping with the husband yesterday and managed to walk by the Longchamp boutique with him, mentioning that they now have this oh so nice shoulder bag.
> Well, he suggested looking at it (rather quickly, it was "his" shopping yesterday, we spent a fortune on suits, shirts, ties and the like), but he also liked it and suggested that I should buy it.
> This is a first as we usually have very different taste in bags!
> So now I am considering getting it either this week before being the next we away to see friends or getting it next we when we will probably walk by a L boutique as well.
> I think I will get it this week and take it with me. Next question: brown or black?? Decisions, decisions...



I vote for the Black


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stansy said:


> Sorry for repeatedly coming back to the LPH shoulder bag
> I went shopping with the husband yesterday and managed to walk by the Longchamp boutique with him, mentioning that they now have this oh so nice shoulder bag.
> Well, he suggested looking at it (rather quickly, it was "his" shopping yesterday, we spent a fortune on suits, shirts, ties and the like), but he also liked it and suggested that I should buy it.
> This is a first as we usually have very different taste in bags!
> So now I am considering getting it either this week before being the next we away to see friends or getting it next we when we will probably walk by a L boutique as well.
> I think I will get it this week and take it with me. Next question: brown or black?? Decisions, decisions...



My vote goes to cognac. So rich and a year-round color. But you really can't go wrong with either one...I usually don't even consider black bags but this one's a stunner and would be a terrific investment.


----------



## Stansy

LuvAllBags said:


> My vote goes to cognac. So rich and a year-round color. But you really can't go wrong with either one...I usually don't even consider black bags but this one's a stunner and would be a terrific investment.



I haven't been this excited about a bag in quite a while! Maybe I should get both colors, hehe


----------



## EGBDF

Such a hard choice! I guess it's personal, according to what fits your style and wardrobe better, and what you already own. I do like the gold hardware with cognac. Nice combination. LC seems to do a lot more silver hardware than some other designers (which I like  ) and this looks very nice.


----------



## bakeacookie

Stansy said:


> Sorry for repeatedly coming back to the LPH shoulder bag
> I went shopping with the husband yesterday and managed to walk by the Longchamp boutique with him, mentioning that they now have this oh so nice shoulder bag.
> Well, he suggested looking at it (rather quickly, it was "his" shopping yesterday, we spent a fortune on suits, shirts, ties and the like), but he also liked it and suggested that I should buy it.
> This is a first as we usually have very different taste in bags!
> So now I am considering getting it either this week before being the next we away to see friends or getting it next we when we will probably walk by a L boutique as well.
> I think I will get it this week and take it with me. Next question: brown or black?? Decisions, decisions...



Brown!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Next question: brown or black?? Decisions, decisions...



Both colors are beautiful. I had been wanting a brown bag for a long time and this is a huge step away from my comfort zone as my skin color, in general does not agree with brown. That said, I think a rich brown can warm up an outfit and at the same time, pairs beautifully with summer whites so my heart says brown. My mind, however has a mind of its own, as black is just timeless, classic and worry free. I recently started to downsize my bag collection and found myself rehoming bright colored bags and keeping mostly dark colors as I can wear them without worry. I am sorry I am of no help here but what I can suggest is to wear the color that is dominant in your wardrobe when you visit the boutique and have another or two (cardigans/coats etc in other colors) so that you can see which color matches your wardrobe better? Either choice is beautiful and I can't wait to see which one you will get.


----------



## Ludmilla

Stansy said:


> Sorry for repeatedly coming back to the LPH shoulder bag
> I went shopping with the husband yesterday and managed to walk by the Longchamp boutique with him, mentioning that they now have this oh so nice shoulder bag.
> Well, he suggested looking at it (rather quickly, it was "his" shopping yesterday, we spent a fortune on suits, shirts, ties and the like), but he also liked it and suggested that I should buy it.
> This is a first as we usually have very different taste in bags!
> So now I am considering getting it either this week before being the next we away to see friends or getting it next we when we will probably walk by a L boutique as well.
> I think I will get it this week and take it with me. Next question: brown or black?? Decisions, decisions...



I like the brown one better, but I am biased. I always choose brown over black bags.


----------



## Stansy

Ludmilla said:


> I like the brown one better, but I am biased. I always choose brown over black bags.


Same here - but I don´t have a single black bag at the moment...... However the brown has a great shade too....



frenziedhandbag said:


> Both colors are beautiful. I had been wanting a brown bag for a long time and this is a huge step away from my comfort zone as my skin color, in general does not agree with brown. That said, I think a rich brown can warm up an outfit and at the same time, pairs beautifully with summer whites so my heart says brown. My mind, however has a mind of its own, as black is just timeless, classic and worry free. I recently started to downsize my bag collection and found myself rehoming bright colored bags and keeping mostly dark colors as I can wear them without worry. I am sorry I am of no help here but what I can suggest is to wear the color that is dominant in your wardrobe when you visit the boutique and have another or two (cardigans/coats etc in other colors) so that you can see which color matches your wardrobe better? Either choice is beautiful and I can't wait to see which one you will get.


Thank you for your thoughts. My warderobe consists of mainly neutrals in warm tones with the occasional splash of color. I honestly think that I can make good use of both colors, and with my birthday coming up I can totally see me buying 2 bags this year. I get stressed when having too many bags, but this is a model I can see myself wearing for a really long time!


----------



## Ludmilla

Stansy said:


> Same here - but I don´t have a single black bag at the moment...... However the brown has a great shade too....
> 
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts. My warderobe consists of mainly neutrals in warm tones with the occasional splash of color. I honestly think that I can make good use of both colors, and with my birthday coming up I can totally see me buying 2 bags this year. I get stressed when having too many bags, but this is a model I can see myself wearing for a really long time!



If you can have only on of them and as you don't have a black bag I would go with black. It is so hard to find a good black bag, imo. Hehehe. If you can have both I would take both, too. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I get stressed when having too many bags, but this is a model I can see myself wearing for a really long time!



Same here. Too many options and I find myself stumped as to which one to use. Two bags for your birthday sounds like a wonderful option!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Cody bag on Longchamp IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope Fantaisie on IG


----------



## changingwoman

So I really love the new curry color in LP Nylon.  I've got a gift card burning a hole in my pocket and I'm thinking I could use another LLH LP since I only have one.  

It looks like a color that could work well for autumn, spring, and summer...my question for you all is, and especially if you have a tote in a similar color from the past, do you think this color will be hard to keep clean?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

changingwoman said:


> So I really love the new curry color in LP Nylon.  I've got a gift card burning a hole in my pocket and I'm thinking I could use another LLH LP since I only have one.
> 
> It looks like a color that could work well for autumn, spring, and summer...my question for you all is, and especially if you have a tote in a similar color from the past, do you think this color will be hard to keep clean?
> View attachment 3449221



Curry is a great color! I like that it's so saturated and not in any way pastel. How hard it is to keep clean depends how careful you are I guess.... But I've always found that a little Dawn dish soap on a clean wet rag or towel works well to spot-clean pliage bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope Fantaisie on IG



This picture is for me, right? *loveeyes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> This picture is for me, right? *loveeyes


 
But of course!  Is this the color you like?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> But of course! [emoji14] Is this the color you like?


Yes, I love this because of how rich the brown is but the suede is not for me as my country rains at whim. [emoji28] I like the regular midnight blue version too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, I love this because of how rich the brown is but the suede is not for me as my country rains at whim. [emoji28] I like the regular midnight blue version too.



Both the ebony brown and the midnight are stunning. Love the Penelope in darker colors! I understand about the suede though. I'd steer clear too and I'm on the U.S. east coast. Pretty to look at but not practical.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Both the ebony brown and the midnight are stunning. Love the Penelope in darker colors! I understand about the suede though. I'd steer clear too and I'm on the U.S. east coast. Pretty to look at but not practical.


I agree about the Penélope looking fabulous in dark colors. I do love it in red too, very vibrant. Looking forward to seeing both Ebony and Midnight Blue in person when they arrive in my country.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quadri wristlet wallet in Navy. All blues today but I am in a happy mood.


----------



## changingwoman

Cosmopolitan said:


> Curry is a great color! I like that it's so saturated and not in any way pastel. How hard it is to keep clean depends how careful you are I guess.... But I've always found that a little Dawn dish soap on a clean wet rag or towel works well to spot-clean pliage bags.



Thanks!!  Since I've only got one fairly beat up LLH LP (in slate), I'm excited to get another, but Im wary of the lighter colors.  Glad I'm not the only one who likes the curry!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales has an exclusive version of the Cody satchel on which the body's top portion is smooth leather rather than suede. Plus the handles and flap are smooth leather rather than croco.
> 
> View attachment 3436521
> View attachment 3436522



I saw both in the Bloomingdale's in San Francisco today. I usually like navy but the grey-beige/black combo looks nicer than the navy/black one irl. 

The SA said these Bloomies exclusive bags are very limited - only 100 each (only the size small) were made.  

I may have a reveal to make [emoji848][emoji28]


----------



## Stansy

I got it! I was able to snug into the store 1 minute prior to them closing, and I didn't need any longer than that 

Will post pics later - I got a complete outfit to match the bag, hehe!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I saw both in the Bloomingdale's in San Francisco today. I usually like navy but the grey-beige/black combo looks nicer than the navy/black one irl.
> 
> The SA said these Bloomies exclusive bags are very limited - only 100 each (only the size small) were made.
> 
> I may have a reveal to make [emoji848][emoji28]



Would love to see pics if you decide to get the Cody.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Stansy said:


> I got it! I was able to snug into the store 1 minute prior to them closing, and I didn't need any longer than that
> 
> Will post pics later - I got a complete outfit to match the bag, hehe!



I can't wait for your Heritage reveal!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Stansy said:


> I got it! I was able to snug into the store 1 minute prior to them closing, and I didn't need any longer than that
> 
> Will post pics later - I got a complete outfit to match the bag, hehe!



Yay! I love reveals. [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes, I love this because of how rich the brown is but the suede is not for me as my country rains at whim. [emoji28] I like the regular midnight blue version too.





Cosmopolitan said:


> Both the ebony brown and the midnight are stunning. Love the Penelope in darker colors! I understand about the suede though. I'd steer clear too and I'm on the U.S. east coast. Pretty to look at but not practical.



I have the regular medium Penelope in ebony and I love it. I wear a lot of black so I tend to like to like my bags in other colors. The ebony is dark enough to work well for both casual and more formal work situations. It's one of my more versatile bags, color-wise. I highly recommend the color to anyone who can find one on the resale market.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

the Heritage Luxe Crossbody Bag, done in calf hair with Swarovski crystal detail, featured on The Pastel Project blog

http://thepastelproject.com/longchamp-outfit-laduree-zurich/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the regular medium Penelope in ebony and I love it. I wear a lot of black so I tend to like to like my bags in other colors. The ebony is dark enough to work well for both casual and more formal work situations. It's one of my more versatile bags, color-wise. I highly recommend the color to anyone who can find one on the resale market.


Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Today there's a Roseau Patch crossbody on The Pastel Project blog

http://thepastelproject.com/bash-outfit-fischstube-restaurant-zurich/


----------



## SmokieDragon

Was just browsing the UK LC website and just noticed that the sizes of the LP Nylon SSH and SLH have been increased this season!

Previously the SSH was 21 by 21 by 14 cm but it's now bigger at 23 by 22 by 14 cm. 

The SLH was 25 by 25 by 14 cm last time and it's now bigger at 28 by 25 by 14 cm!

Not sure abt price increases tho cos I didn't notice the prices before


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Was just browsing the UK LC website and just noticed that the sizes of the LP Nylon SSH and SLH have been increased this season!
> 
> Previously the SSH was 21 by 21 by 14 cm but it's now bigger at 23 by 22 by 14 cm.
> 
> The SLH was 25 by 25 by 14 cm last time and it's now bigger at 28 by 25 by 14 cm!
> 
> Not sure abt price increases tho cos I didn't notice the prices before



Wow that's big news! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Was just browsing the UK LC website and just noticed that the sizes of the LP Nylon SSH and SLH have been increased this season!
> 
> Previously the SSH was 21 by 21 by 14 cm but it's now bigger at 23 by 22 by 14 cm.
> 
> The SLH was 25 by 25 by 14 cm last time and it's now bigger at 28 by 25 by 14 cm!
> 
> Not sure abt price increases tho cos I didn't notice the prices before



Here are the differences in U.S. measurements...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are the differences in U.S. measurements...
> 
> View attachment 3454341
> View attachment 3454343
> View attachment 3454344
> View attachment 3454345



OOOHH! You have screen grabs for the old sizes! Excellent and thanks for posting these! Looks like US prices haven't increased. Bigger and same price


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I like that they made each of those styles a little bigger.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Remember when they downsized the 1899 a while back? That was surprising at first but I thought it was a good redesign too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I thought they looked different for some reason. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are the differences in U.S. measurements...
> 
> View attachment 3454341
> View attachment 3454343
> View attachment 3454344
> View attachment 3454345



Ooh - interesting! Thanks for posting the comparisons!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From LC IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Quickie reveal! Presenting my new Roseau Croco in black.  This is the smaller of the two handbag sizes, details here. I love the way LC has updated this line! And I'm surprised how much I like the sides cinched in with the snaps, makes it very versatile.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quickie reveal! Presenting my new Roseau Croco in black.  This is the smaller of the two handbag sizes, details here. I love the way LC has updated this line! And I'm surprised how much I like the sides cinched in with the snaps, makes it very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3455787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455788
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455789
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455790
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455792


Very elegant. I like the lining. Enjoy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Very elegant. I like the lining. Enjoy!



Thank you. I like the lining too, especially the way it goes with the black version of the bag. Here's a better lining pic from NM.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quickie reveal! Presenting my new Roseau Croco in black.  This is the smaller of the two handbag sizes, details here. I love the way LC has updated this line! And I'm surprised how much I like the sides cinched in with the snaps, makes it very versatile.]



Looks fab and beautiful pix too. You cant go wrong with the 1986.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Looks fab and beautiful pix too. You cant go wrong with the 1986.



Thank you seton! Been missing you around here. I think this bag is going to work well for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quickie reveal! Presenting my new Roseau Croco in black.  This is the smaller of the two handbag sizes, details here. I love the way LC has updated this line! And I'm surprised how much I like the sides cinched in with the snaps, makes it very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3455787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455788
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455789
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455790
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455792



So classic and elegant! I love the redesign inside and out. Congrats!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> So classic and elegant! I love the redesign inside and out. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The SLH was 25 by 25 by 14 cm last time and it's now bigger at 28 by 25 by 14 cm!



This is awesome news! I can't have any more LLH LP but if the SLH is now bigger, I can have one more 'in between size'  between my custom and LLH. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quickie reveal! Presenting my new Roseau Croco in black.



Breathtakingly beautiful. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful. [emoji7]



You are so kind!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is awesome news! I can't have any more LLH LP but if the SLH is now bigger, I can have one more 'in between size'  between my custom and LLH. Thanks for sharing!



You're very welcome! Good idea to get an in between size


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quickie reveal! Presenting my new Roseau Croco in black.  This is the smaller of the two handbag sizes, details here. I love the way LC has updated this line! And I'm surprised how much I like the sides cinched in with the snaps, makes it very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3455787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455788
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455789
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455790
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455792



Beautiful and congrats on the new bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and congrats on the new bag



Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> You are so kind!


But.... It's true. [emoji5]


----------



## obsessedwb

Cosmopolitan said:


> Posted a while back on LC instagram, the new Paris Rocks tote. This line doesn't get enough love IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3427730



Hi,
Do you have more 'sightings' pics of this bag?  
This bag is absolutely beautiful..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

obsessedwb said:


> Hi,
> Do you have more 'sightings' pics of this bag?
> This bag is absolutely beautiful..



I don't have any more modeling pics, but if you watch the Longchamp fall runway video, the black version of the Paris Rocks Tote is featured: http://us.longchamp.com/fall-2016-show#13

Interestingly I just noticed that the Paris Rocks Tote has disappeared from U.S. longchamp.com. Still available on France longchamp.com though. That could mean that U.S. boutiques aren't carrying it. I haven't noticed the bag available at any of the major department stores.


----------



## SirinB

So finally what I was after from aw16 collection became available online. No Longchamp boutiques where I live :/ Yesterday I ordered a Roseau Panthere crossbody in ecru/black  to add to my ever growing collection of Longchamp bags. I can't wait for it to arrive just in time for my upcoming birthday. Will send pictures when I receive it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SirinB said:


> So finally what I was after from aw16 collection became available online. No Longchamp boutiques where I live :/ Yesterday I ordered a Roseau Panthere crossbody in ecru/black  to add to my ever growing collection of Longchamp bags. I can't wait for it to arrive just in time for my upcoming birthday. Will send pictures when I receive it.



What a fun and awesome choice! That's this bag below right? And it reverses to the animal print? Or maybe the small one doesn't reverse? In any event, congrats and happy birthday in advance. Can't wait to see your IRL pics.


----------



## SirinB

Cosmopolitan said:


> What a fun and awesome choice! That's this bag below right? And it reverses to the animal print? Or maybe the small one doesn't reverse? In any event, congrats and happy birthday in advance. Can't wait to see your IRL pics.
> View attachment 3458565
> View attachment 3458585
> View attachment 3458586
> View attachment 3458587
> View attachment 3458588


Yep, My last purchase was the iridescent le pliage crossbody, I like the unusual bags I guess. And thank you for your birthday wishes.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco wallets on LC IG


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Quickie reveal! Presenting my new Roseau Croco in black.  This is the smaller of the two handbag sizes, details here. I love the way LC has updated this line! And I'm surprised how much I like the sides cinched in with the snaps, makes it very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 3455787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455788
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455789
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455790
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455791
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455792



What a pretty bag. Very classy with a bit of edge. Enjoy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ludmilla said:


> What a pretty bag. Very classy with a bit of edge. Enjoy!



Thank you, I like your description!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco clutch on LC IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Happy Friday!
More Roseau Crocos on IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> It was pulled from the website bc it will launch late.  In Oct.



Came across these pics showing how the Paris Premier totes are produced. LC getting ready for the October launch apparently.


----------



## SirinB

My Roseau Panthère crossbody in ecru/camel


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SirinB said:


> My Roseau Panthère crossbody in ecru/camel



This is such a  unique bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SirinB said:


> View attachment 3463680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Roseau Panthère crossbody in ecru/camel



How fun! Great for fall and winter!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This is a special "couture" edition of the Paris Premier Tote featured in an article about the recent opening of the remodeled Longchamp boutique on Rue Saint Honoré.

http://madame.lefigaro.fr/style/longchamp-rouvre-sa-boutique-rue-saint-honore-a-paris-120916-116402


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> This is a special "couture" edition of the Paris Premier Tote featured in an article about the recent opening of the remodeled Longchamp boutique on Rue Saint Honoré.
> 
> http://madame.lefigaro.fr/style/longchamp-rouvre-sa-boutique-rue-saint-honore-a-paris-120916-116402
> 
> View attachment 3464855



It sure looks fancy. Not sure what to make of the pattern though. It definitely makes the bag stand out more


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> It sure looks fancy. Not sure what to make of the pattern though. It definitely makes the bag stand out more



Yeah I agree. I don't care for the pattern. Seems like they could have come up with a better design for a couture bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> This is a special "couture" edition of the Paris Premier Tote featured in an article about the recent opening of the remodeled Longchamp boutique on Rue Saint Honoré.
> 
> http://madame.lefigaro.fr/style/longchamp-rouvre-sa-boutique-rue-saint-honore-a-paris-120916-116402
> 
> View attachment 3464855



Wow. That's really all that comes to mind...not in a good way.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> This is a special "couture" edition of the Paris Premier Tote featured in an article about the recent opening of the remodeled Longchamp boutique on Rue Saint Honoré.
> 
> http://madame.lefigaro.fr/style/longchamp-rouvre-sa-boutique-rue-saint-honore-a-paris-120916-116402
> 
> View attachment 3464855


It reminds me of football goal posts.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow. That's really all that comes to mind...not in a good way.





EGBDF said:


> It reminds me of football goal posts.



And it presumably costs $$$$.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope Fantaisie on LC IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a link to a little video about the Paris Premier tote: https://www.instagram.com/p/BKSrVUxhRKh/?taken-by=ounousa


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope Fantaisie on LC IG]



This bag makes me sigh.... in a good way of course. The color looks absolutely inviting, warm, cosy... you know, that fuzzy feeling. I imagine it going well with my mostly blue wardrobe too but that suede, the only reason why it won't work for me. [emoji20]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger bangbangblond with the Roseau Patch

http://bangbangblond.com/2016/09/09/transition/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage shoulder bag on IG/Les Echos newspaper


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From Longchamp IG


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> From Longchamp IG
> 
> View attachment 3469917


Oooh, these are so gorgeous.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Oooh, these are so gorgeous.



Yeah I think all these LC still photos of the fall bags have really been outstanding. Such great eye candy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung has been wearing the Heritage shoulder bag around London fashion week


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^WTF with these auto links to "shoulder bag" on Price Grabber whatever that is???


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^WTF with these auto links to "shoulder bag" on Price Grabber whatever that is???


Yeah-what's up. I looked back at my comment about the special edition bag and my football comment has turned into a link.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Testing
shoulder bag
football goal posts


----------



## sunshinesash

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage shoulder bag on IG/Les Echos newspaper


swoon at this entire look! so 70s mod


----------



## Sam18q

I wonder how well the Cody is selling.  Longchamp Canada listed the small size as not available (all 3 colours).  The medium size only have brown and mahogany available.  This bag never available at the longchamp Boutique.  I want a small size Currie colour but looks like the chance of getting it is slim. I have a feeling they will not restock it.


----------



## EGBDF

Speaking of the Cody--what is with this photo from Bloomies?


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Speaking of the Cody--what is with this photo from Bloomies?



That Cody looks like it's being tortured! Oh my


----------



## JenW

SmokieDragon said:


> That Cody looks like it's being tortured! Oh my


It's a bdsm thing. Ouch! Hurts so good.


----------



## goldfish19

EGBDF said:


> Speaking of the Cody--what is with this photo from Bloomies?



An un-photoshopped one lol


----------



## seton

Sam18q said:


> I wonder how well the Cody is selling.  Longchamp Canada listed the small size as not available (all 3 colours).  The medium size only have brown and mahogany available.  This bag never available at the longchamp Boutique.  I want a small size Currie colour but looks like the chance of getting it is slim. I have a feeling they will not restock it.



It's up to the CA buyer. You can ask the manager or senior SA at the store if the small Cody was ordered for the season or not. 
Holt has a different buyer. Maybe they might carry it?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sam18q said:


> I wonder how well the Cody is selling.  Longchamp Canada listed the small size as not available (all 3 colours).  The medium size only have brown and mahogany available.  This bag never available at the longchamp Boutique.  I want a small size Currie colour but looks like the chance of getting it is slim. I have a feeling they will not restock it.



Just making the general point that Longchamp seems to produce only very small quantities of some of its seasonal leather bags. For instance, my LC boutique in the U.S. has nothing for me to see from the Mystery line; they never heard of it and don't expect to get it. They have one black Heritage shoulder bag and that's it for that style. When asking about other seasonal leather bags, I've been told "there are only four of those in the whole company" or "U.S. stores only have six of those total." Last season, a leather bag I liked wasn't ordered by the U.S. boutiques at all. I'm sure @seton could speak more authoritatively on the subject, I'm just relaying my own personal experience. My advice is to be aggressive in checking around all LC boutiques and department stores and other authorized retailers in your country if there's something you really want.


----------



## seton

Yes, generally all the stores in the US except for the two flagships get about one piece for leather. They are happy to search all the stores for you but you would be getting essentially the store display that's been handled who knows how many times. The good thing is that LC's stock is wonky so what is OOS or only 1 in the country this month might be readily available in two months bc of delayed shipment.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LC IG has been touting the Longchamp 2.0 line


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Get ready for the Paris Premier hype. Attached is a PDF of the full press release. (Just a warning: If you click on the PDF I think it downloads to your computer.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco handbag on The Fashion Cookie blog

http://thefcookie.blogspot.com


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> LC IG has been touting the Longchamp 2.0 line
> 
> View attachment 3471570
> View attachment 3471571
> View attachment 3471572



I am liking this season's new 2.0 styles, especially this satchel.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Honore 404s on LC IG


----------



## Stansy

Cosmopolitan said:


> LC IG has been touting the Longchamp 2.0 line
> 
> View attachment 3471570
> View attachment 3471571
> View attachment 3471572


I saw the red satchel just the other day: it is beautiful!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Le Pliage Heritage Luxe crossbody bag in calf hair with Swarovski crystal detail; apparently this was a photo shoot for Citizen K magazine


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Honore 404s on LC IG
> 
> View attachment 3473139
> View attachment 3473140



I like the abstract leopard in the wallet/clutch. I'm a sucker for leopard print.


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> LC IG has been touting the Longchamp 2.0 line
> 
> View attachment 3471570
> View attachment 3471571
> View attachment 3471572



[emoji7] This bag is so gorgeous. Makes my heart beat a lil faster.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope Fantaisie on IG


----------



## Ludmilla

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope Fantaisie on IG
> 
> View attachment 3475760



That bag is slowly creeping to the front ranks of my never ending wishlist. [emoji3]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Tales of Jude with Longchamp coat and Penelope Fantaisie 

http://talesofjude.com/fall-favourites-from-longchamp-the-print-coat/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope Fantaisie on IG
> 
> View attachment 3475760



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More from the Paris Premier publicity campaign. (Some of the pics were posted previously in this thread.)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Via Longchamp's IG. I'm loving the Penelope Fantasie so much. Especially in this colour.


----------



## melissatrv

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope Fantaisie on LC IG
> 
> View attachment 3465579
> View attachment 3465580



The leather on the Fantaisie looks pettable!


----------



## LuvAllBags

OneMoreDay said:


> Via Longchamp's IG. I'm loving the Penelope Fantasie so much. Especially in this colour.
> View attachment 3477031



Agree!


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> Via Longchamp's IG. I'm loving the Penelope Fantasie so much. Especially in this colour.
> View attachment 3477031


It's my favourite too!
Unfortunately, the owner of the multi branded shop in town that sells Longchamp , told me that she hadn't ordered it because.....of the colour.....According to her her customers only want black for winter....
I will have to go to the nearest big city....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's my favourite too!
> Unfortunately, the owner of the multi branded shop in town that sells Longchamp , told me that she hadn't ordered it because.....of the colour.....According to her her customers only want black for winter....
> I will have to go to the nearest big city....


It's my favorite, too 
I think it is a great colour for autumn and winter. How strange that the lady of your store did not order it. Good luck hunting!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's my favorite, too
> I think it is a great colour for autumn and winter. How strange that the lady of your store did not order it. Good luck hunting!


She is very obstinate, Ludmilla! 
And scared, I think.
She probably fears no one will buy the curry and the bag will sleep on the shelf till right after Christmas when the sales period begins..
That's the only explanation I have found so far....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mariapia said:


> the owner of the multi branded shop in town that sells Longchamp , told me that she hadn't ordered it because.....of the colour....



That is disappointing. [emoji17] I hope ypu manage to get it somewhere else.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She is very obstinate, Ludmilla!
> And scared, I think.
> She probably fears no one will buy the curry and the bag will sleep on the shelf till right after Christmas when the sales period begins..
> That's the only explanation I have found so far....



But the Curry is a neutral colour! It is perfect for autumn. I bet it would be sold before Christmas. Hope you find it elsewhere.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yes, the Curry and Taupe are calling my name!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a link to a little Paris Premier video on IG: https://www.instagram.com/p/BK5qZyiAt25/?tagged=longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

modeling pics of the Mystery and Quadri crossbody bags from blus.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks bag on The Fashion Guitar blog

http://thefashionguitar.com/2016/09/29/longchamp-rtw-aw16/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More pics of those special edition Paris Premier Totes to mark opening of the Rue Saint Honore boutique


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> More pics of those special edition Paris Premier Totes to mark opening of the Rue Saint Honore boutique
> 
> View attachment 3482860
> View attachment 3482861


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cropped in on the Paris Premier


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

the Paris Premier bags are back up on longchamp.com

http://us.longchamp.com/products/women/jah-paris-premier#0


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of pics on IG of the party and dinner in Paris to celebrate the reopening of Longchamp's Rue Saint Honore flagship boutique and to launch the Paris Premier line... Longchamp's Jean Cassegrain, Sophie Delafontaine, Alexa Chung, plus Jessica Alba among those attending


----------



## seton

Sigh. I was invited to the opening but couldnt fit it into my schedule.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I received my Mystery Crossbody Bag last week but didn't have a chance to snap some pics until today. Really love it. The leather is a rich black, very thick and chewy. The 23" max strap drop allows me to wear it crossbody or straight down on the shoulder. I love that my iPhone 6 Plus fits in the back exterior pocket. And it's Made in France.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my Mystery Crossbody Bag last week but didn't have a chance to snap some pics until today. Really love it. The leather is a rich black, very thick and chewy. The 23" max strap drop allows me to wear it crossbody or straight down on the shoulder. I love that my iPhone 6 Plus fits in the back exterior pocket. And it's Made in France. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3486296
> 
> View attachment 3486297
> 
> View attachment 3486298
> 
> View attachment 3486299
> 
> View attachment 3486300


Congratulations! I'm happy that you love it. Honestly, your pictures are so much better. I can see the leather is really rich and supple. Enjoy it! It looks like the perfect crossbody bag!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my Mystery Crossbody Bag last week but didn't have a chance to snap some pics until today. Really love it. The leather is a rich black, very thick and chewy. The 23" max strap drop allows me to wear it crossbody or straight down on the shoulder. I love that my iPhone 6 Plus fits in the back exterior pocket. And it's Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3486296
> 
> View attachment 3486297
> 
> View attachment 3486298
> 
> View attachment 3486299
> 
> View attachment 3486300


Gorgeous!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my Mystery Crossbody Bag last week but didn't have a chance to snap some pics until today. Really love it. The leather is a rich black, very thick and chewy. The 23" max strap drop allows me to wear it crossbody or straight down on the shoulder. I love that my iPhone 6 Plus fits in the back exterior pocket. And it's Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3486296
> 
> View attachment 3486297
> 
> View attachment 3486298
> 
> View attachment 3486299
> 
> View attachment 3486300



Great photos, Cosmo! I love a thick, chewy leather too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congratulations! I'm happy that you love it. Honestly, your pictures are so much better. I can see the leather is really rich and supple. Enjoy it! It looks like the perfect crossbody bag!





EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous!





seton said:


> Great photos, Cosmo! I love a thick, chewy leather too!



Thanks friends, much appreciated!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I just ordered one more bag.  My last one from the fall 2016 line. Could not resist the Sands Point Shop Columbus Day sale.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just ordered one more bag.  My last one from the fall 2016 line. Could not resist the Sands Point Shop Columbus Day sale.


Haha, what did you order?!?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Haha, what did you order?!?



Lol thanks for asking! 

I ordered the Heritage shoulder bag in black. I played with it at the LC boutique when I purchased my Roseau Croco. Such a stunner, beautifully made and perfectly proportioned. My hesitation has been the gold hardware. But I caved.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my Mystery Crossbody Bag last week but didn't have a chance to snap some pics until today. Really love it. The leather is a rich black, very thick and chewy. The 23" max strap drop allows me to wear it crossbody or straight down on the shoulder. I love that my iPhone 6 Plus fits in the back exterior pocket. And it's Made in France.
> 
> View attachment 3486296
> 
> View attachment 3486297
> 
> View attachment 3486298
> 
> View attachment 3486299
> 
> View attachment 3486300



Congrats and she looks lovely! In addition to the lovely chewy leather, I love the lining - the colour, the stars, the font are so refreshing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol thanks for asking!
> 
> I ordered the Heritage shoulder bag in black. I played with it at the LC boutique when I purchased my Roseau Croco. Such a stunner, beautifully made and perfectly proportioned. My hesitation has been the gold hardware. But I caved.
> 
> View attachment 3486827
> View attachment 3486828



Another stellar purchase! Well done!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and she looks lovely! In addition to the lovely chewy leather, I love the lining - the colour, the stars, the font are so refreshing!





SmokieDragon said:


> Another stellar purchase! Well done!



Thank you on both counts!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco on The Fashion Cookie blog

http://thefcookie.blogspot.com/2016/10/snapped-olive-and-black.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cute pics of the 3D line from IG

I like the new crossbody/hobo style, first one below


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> cute pics of the 3D line from IG
> 
> I like the new crossbody/hobo style, first one below
> 
> View attachment 3487673
> View attachment 3487674



Love these colors!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier totes from Longchamp's IG

(Do I see a few smudges/scratches on the red one?)


----------



## bakeacookie

Cosmopolitan said:


> Paris Premier totes from Longchamp's IG
> 
> (Do I see a few smudges/scratches on the red one?)
> 
> View attachment 3488548
> View attachment 3488549



Yeah! Wow. Kind of surprised they'd post that.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope on Allie's Fashion Alley blog

https://alliesfashionalley.com/2016/10/slip-dress-and-skechers/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More of the Paris Premier totes on IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage shoulder bag on IG


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco pouch/clutch on The Pastel Project blog

http://thepastelproject.com/look-1-pfw-ss17-andrew-gn-runway/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier tote on Lady Addict blog

http://stylelovely.com/ladyaddict/2016/10/longchamp-paris-premier


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Interesting to see that neimanmarcus.com just got the Paris Premier totes in stock. Wasn't sure any department stores would be offering them.

So now we FINALLY get to see what the interior of the bag looks like!

This smooth leather sure looks scratch-prone to me, at least in the pics. Beautiful bag, but that makes me wary, putting the pricing issue aside....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Reversible on IG


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So now we FINALLY get to see what the interior of the bag looks like!]



Thank you for the pics, Cosmo. I like how it is a one compartment zippered tote,  secure and easier to organise things with either a bag organiser or pouches. I used to own the Honore 404 and the open top and compartments meant I need to strategically place my items. But all said, the price fof this tote still makes me jaw-drop.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Reversible on IG]



Such a pretty pic!


----------



## mtg116

What is IG? Beautiful reversible


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mtg116 said:


> What is IG? Beautiful reversible



It's Instagram. Sorry I usually try to avoid abbreviations so as not to confuse new members.


----------



## mtg116

Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage shoulder bag on Gosia Boy blog

http://gosiaboy.com/2016/10/zaproszenie-longchamp-x-gosia-boy/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage shoulder bag on Gosia Boy blog



Gorgeous photos! The Heritage line just looks so elegant.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco and Mystery line bags on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com now has the Paris Premier tote too


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## mtg116

[emoji173]️


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier totes (and other fall bags visible) at blogger Lady Addict x Longchamp event

http://stylelovely.com/ladyaddict/2016/10/longchamp-event-paris-premiere


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Gosia Boy with Heritage shoulder bag

http://gosiaboy.com/2016/10/moda-welur-burgundowe-botki-baldowski/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco on instagram


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3506430



Omg that color! [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> Omg that color! [emoji7]



I was so tempted by that color when I bought my Roseau Croco. It's gorgeous IRL.The below pic I posted back in June captures it well. Alas I went with sensible black...


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> I was so tempted by that color when I bought my Roseau Croco. It's gorgeous IRL.The below pic I posted back in June captures it well. Alas I went with sensible black...
> 
> View attachment 3506928



Can't go wrong with black! I have my navy blue one so I haven't been tempted by any other. But that photo with the wine and roses, just gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

In case anyone's curious, here's a link to an IG video showing an ebony/pink Roseau Reversible being flipped inside out....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMOv6kDBXdm/?tagged=longchamp


----------



## donnaoh

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco and Mystery line bags on instagram
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498128
> View attachment 3498129


That Roseau Croco is speaking to me....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

donnaoh said:


> That Roseau Croco is speaking to me....



Well let me enable you by saying... I love mine!  Highly recommend. Very versatile because of the snapping sides. Lightweight. Easy to get stuff in and out quickly because of the open top and structured body.


----------



## donnaoh

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well let me enable you by saying... I love mine!  Highly recommend. Very versatile because of the snapping sides. Lightweight. Easy to get stuff in and out quickly because of the open top and structured body.
> 
> View attachment 3508309
> View attachment 3508312


Gorgeous! What size do you have there?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

donnaoh said:


> Gorgeous! What size do you have there?



I have this one below, the smaller tote. It's plenty big for me for everyday, and when the sides are cinched in it's small enough to carry somewhere slightly dressier like dinner.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung with Heritage shoulder bag, from LC facebook


----------



## donnaoh

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have this one below, the smaller tote. It's plenty big for me for everyday, and when the sides are cinched in it's small enough to carry somewhere slightly dressier like dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3508623


tyty!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger Jesca Li with Roseau Panthere crossbody

http://www.jesca.li/blog/this-is-no-excuse/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3511195



The Cody immediately caught my eye, even though I already have it, haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> The Cody immediately caught my eye, even though I already have it, haha



That Cody does pop. 

I love looking at boutique shots like this showing multiple styles, where you can compare colors, details, sizes. Sometimes I'm surprised how bags I'm considering look when stacked up against other bags.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage line at LC Prague from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the Gosia Boy blog

http://gosiaboy.com/2016/11/longchamp-x-gosia-boy-butik-silesia-katowice/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ruby Penelope on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage shoulder bag on Gosia Boy blog

http://gosiaboy.com/2016/11/fossil-q-wander-sprytny-gadzet-ktory-uzaleznia/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage Luxe bag and boutique shot from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mystery line backpack on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mystery line backpack on instagram



My backpack loving heart! Need to check this one out in person.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> boutique shot



I zoomed into the small Penélopes straight away. Too bad I can't do handheld bags. [emoji21]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> My backpack loving heart! Need to check this one out in person.



Lol Ms. Bag Content!  

I love the leather and the lining on my Mystery crossbody. Here are some more pics of the backpack. Remember the sales are just around the corner...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol Ms. Bag Content! [emoji14]
> 
> I love the leather and the lining on my Mystery crossbody. Remember the sales are just around the corner..



LOL! I was Ms Bag Content till Ms Enabler posted this and reminded me about sales. [emoji13] [emoji23] 

Backpacks is another bag category I fall prey to. I almost bought the Neo backpack but felt the straps might not be able to handle my abuse. Rehomed a MBMJ Domo backpack as the leather proved too heavy and residing in a hot climate meant leather backpacks can get pretty uncomfortable. All I have now is the LP backpack and an Anello.

I haven't felt the Mystery leather yet. If it is like Foulonne, then I am in trouble! Restraint... Restraint... Restraint!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I haven't felt the Mystery leather yet. If it is like Foulonne, then I am in trouble! Restraint... Restraint... Restraint!



The leathers are both great but different. Mystery leather is thicker, chewy, more casual/rugged looking. Link here [URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/autumn-2016.936152/page-39#post-30692804"]Autumn 2016[/URL] to my pics. Foulonne leather is more refined, shinier, lighter and thinner.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I zoomed into the small Penélopes straight away. Too bad I can't do handheld bags. [emoji21]



I was looking at those too. Can't wait for the sales!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The leathers are both great but different. Mystery leather is thicker, chewy, more casual/rugged looking. Foulonne leather is more refined, shinier, lighter and thinner.



Thank you! I like what I am hearing about thicker and chewy leather. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I was looking at those too. Can't wait for the sales!


I hope you score what you want during the sales. [emoji6]


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope you score what you want during the sales. [emoji6]



When will the sales be? Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> When will the sales be? Thanks!


I often miss out on the sales in our home country as I never receive any notifications via email. For the US LC website, end season sales typically happen in July and Jan (please correct me if I am wrong). For authorised retailers like Nordies, SPS and Bagshop, promotions run throughout the year during various holidays. I recommend signing up for newsletter notifications so that you don't miss out on the awesome promotions.


----------



## msd_bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> I often miss out on the sales in our home country as I never receive any notifications via email. For the US LC website, end season sales typically happen in July and Jan (please correct me if I am wrong). For authorised retailers like Nordies, SPS and Bagshop, promotions run throughout the year during various holidays. I recommend signing up for newsletter notifications so that you don't miss out on the awesome promotions.



Thanks for the info! Sometimes I'm hesitant to sign up because of temptations that will follow. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the info! Sometimes I'm hesitant to sign up because of temptations that will follow. [emoji6]


You are welcome. I hear you! But the deals are so good, particularly if you are eyeing something.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Last year's Longchamp sale started Dec. 6-7. Department store sales usually start earlier.


----------



## seton

As *Frienzied* said, the sales are different in each country.

For the USA, last Dec was the first time LC boutiques had the sale before xmas and they were happy with the results and will probably do that again. I havent talked with corporate in over a month but they were looking at early or mid Dec last I talked with them. LC got the dept stores to not to put the LPNs on sale before the date of their sale but the leather bags can go on sale earlier and often do. And remember, only colors and/or styles that will be rested for next season will be in the LC sales.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Thank you ladies (aka professional enablers [emoji5] )[emoji175] 

I am supposed to be bag content. Hope nothing entices me in the sale, especially when it is my birthday month. [emoji28] 




Cosmopolitan said:


> Last year's Longchamp sale started Dec. 6-7. Department store sales usually start earlier.





seton said:


> For the USA, last Dec was the first time LC boutiques had the sale before xmas and they were happy with the results and will probably do that again.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Strass collection bags with Swarovski crystal Roseau closure
(U.S. longchamp.com has only had a limited stock of these so far)

http://www.niusnews.com/=P2sp5e76


----------



## Cosmopolitan

2.0 wallet and clutch and Penelope moccasins on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

asunbaute on instagram 

http://instagram.com/asunbaute


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom NorthPark Dallas on IG


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> 2.0 wallet and clutch and Penelope moccasins



Those shoes! Clutch and wallet. Yikes, everything.  [emoji170]


----------



## bakeacookie

I love the look of LC shoes but they never fit me well!  those moccasins are so cute! And the color of the clutch!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> 2.0 wallet and clutch and Penelope moccasins on LC instagram
> 
> View attachment 3521932
> View attachment 3521933



Adore these shoes!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LC instagram


----------



## AP919

Does anyone know if beige is a staple or seasonal color, given that some of the staple colors have gone on sale in recent seasons? Someone asked me for a beige backpack, but if it'll be on sale in a few weeks, I'll wait.  Thanks!


----------



## seton

Beige what?

The boutique sale will start Dec 5th which is a Monday.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> The boutique sale will start Dec 5th which is a Monday.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## AP919

seton said:


> Beige what?
> 
> The boutique sale will start Dec 5th which is a Monday.



Le Pliage nylon.   As I said, she wants a backpack.   I'd probably buy it in Bloomingdale's -- not final sale.


----------



## seton

AP919 said:


> Le Pliage nylon.   As I said, she wants a backpack.   I'd probably buy it in Bloomingdale's -- not final sale.



I dont know for sure but probably not. It's been a classic color from the beginnng. When the first LPNs were introduced in 1994, Beige was one of the colorways it came in.


----------



## AP919

seton said:


> I dont know for sure but probably not. It's been a classic color from the beginnng. When the first LPNs were introduced in 1994, Beige was one of the colorways it came in.



Thanks!  That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure because you never know these days!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

AP919 said:


> Thanks!  That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure because you never know these days!



That backpack is available at Sands Point Shop for 20% off with coupon code. See the deals thread.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC facebook


----------



## goldfish19

AP919 said:


> Le Pliage nylon.   As I said, she wants a backpack.   I'd probably buy it in Bloomingdale's -- not final sale.



Beige will be available next season for the LP Nylon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks tote on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com just got the small red Paris Premier tote in stock


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new clutches on LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more Strass collection pics


----------



## SmokieDragon

The AW16 sale has started in my home country. Looks like it's the end of the road for the Quadri line based on the fact that the small black Quadri is on sale at 40% off here


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> The AW16 sale has started in my home country. Looks like it's the end of the road for the Quadri line based on the fact that the small black Quadri is on sale at 40% off here



Thanks for confirming this! I am hoping for new lines with silver hardware in the future!

Incidentally, I've noticed that the U.S. department stores have not yet included the Mystery line bags in their Longchamp markdowns, at least so far, so perhaps that line has been popular enough to continue another season (unlike last season's one-hit-wonder Cocchino line).


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello Longchamp lovers! I'm so excited the sale has started. I was wondering if anyone could help me with figuring out this bag size, because I'm thinking of purchasing it on sale. It will be my first Le Pliage!




I want to buy a long handled bag that's closest in size to the other pink bag I'm holding. I believe the one I want is 9.75 x 9.75. 

My problem is that the Longchamp website says the small tote is about 11 x 9.75, the Nordstrom website lists it as a small shoulder bag measuring 9.75 x 9.75, and the Bloomie's website lists it as a MEDIUM tote but measuring 9.75 x 9.75. Are they all the same bag, and is it the smallest sized Le Pliage long handle available?

Here are the links I'm talking about. Sorry for the long post and thanks in advance for your help!

http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/3207

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/longc...AH62LYyuPPueWhIsM6uBbN85SCb2y7U4DVxoCOzTw_wcB

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...ulder-tote?ID=2450050&swatchColor=Garnet/Gold


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My problem is that the Longchamp website says the small tote is about 11 x 9.75, the Nordstrom website lists it as a small shoulder bag measuring 9.75 x 9.75, and the Bloomie's website lists it as a MEDIUM tote but measuring 9.75 x 9.75. Are they all the same bag, and is it the smallest sized Le Pliage long handle available?



This season Longchamp changed the dimensions on the smallest long-handled tote, but the department stores have not all updated their descriptions. See this post for more details: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/autumn-2016.936152/page-33#post-30582867 And yes, its confusing, but sometimes the small long-handled tote is referred to as a medium by some vendors.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> This season Longchamp changed the dimensions on the smallest long-handled tote, but the department stores have not all updated their descriptions. See this post for more details: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/autumn-2016.936152/page-33#post-30582867 And yes, its confusing, but sometimes the small long-handled tote is referred to as a medium by some vendors.



Thank you so much! Very kind of you to refer me back to the post - I should've thought to search! Good to know that it is the smallest size. Now I'm debating colors and whether or not to wait for the spring. Excited to get a small long handled LP!!


----------



## Sam18q

Disappointed that I did not manage to get the Cody.  Oh well saving for spring Sakura bags instead!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I was hoping for Penelope to be included in sale...nope. I see the Fantaisie line is...which I love...but I really want the large tote so I can shoulder carry. But, boy is that taupe medium Fantaisie tempting!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> I was hoping for Penelope to be included in sale...nope. I see the Fantaisie line is...which I love...but I really want the large tote so I can shoulder carry. But, boy is that taupe medium Fantaisie tempting!



Well you could always snag a large with a Sands Point Shop 20-25% off code right?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ordered this Honoré Panthère wallet at 50% off from the Longchamp sale!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ordered this Honoré Panthère wallet at 50% off from the Longchamp sale!
> 
> View attachment 3548903


I love that color combo.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ordered this Honoré Panthère wallet at 50% off from the Longchamp sale!



Wonderful score!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I love that color combo.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Wonderful score!



Thanks all. Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More glamour shots of the Strass clutch from facebook and instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I received my sale wallet. Here it is with the rest of my Autumn 2016 Longchamp purchases. 

Already looking forward to Autumn 2017. Paris Fashion Week starts Feb. 28!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my sale wallet. Here it is with the rest of my Autumn 2016 Longchamp purchases.
> 
> Already looking forward to Autumn 2017. Paris Fashion Week starts Feb. 28!
> 
> View attachment 3552088



Gorgeous selection! Heck, that could be a complete collection right there. As if. lol.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my sale wallet. Here it is with the rest of my Autumn 2016 Longchamp purchases.
> 
> Already looking forward to Autumn 2017. Paris Fashion Week starts Feb. 28!
> 
> View attachment 3552088



I really love that wallet on a chain! The print and colors are classy and fun all at the same time!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well you could always snag a large with a Sands Point Shop 20-25% off code right?



I resisted! Am going to wait for a color I really want, and then will go for it. I was so tempted by the medium fantaisie on sale but stayed strong. I love suede.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Ordered this Honoré Panthère wallet at 50% off from the Longchamp sale!
> 
> View attachment 3548903



Oooooohhhh! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Let me know how you like!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my sale wallet. Here it is with the rest of my Autumn 2016 Longchamp purchases.
> 
> Already looking forward to Autumn 2017. Paris Fashion Week starts Feb. 28!
> 
> View attachment 3552088



Love, love, love!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> Gorgeous selection! Heck, that could be a complete collection right there. As if. lol.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I really love that wallet on a chain! The print and colors are classy and fun all at the same time!





LuvAllBags said:


> Oooooohhhh! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Let me know how you like!





LuvAllBags said:


> Love, love, love!



Thanks all! It's kind of a wild print for me but I think it works as an SLG. Mine is actually the Continental Wallet, as pictured below, rather than the slightly larger Wallet on a Chain version. Here's my mini review. I like that it's a full-length wallet because I think it's easier not to have to fold up bills/currency, but this one is still relatively compact and slim for a full-length wallet. I like the flap and snap closure because I think it's faster to get in and out of, rather than a zip-around wallet. The textured leather is pretty structured which was important to me because on my Foulonne wallet, the leather is so soft and flexible that I need to use two hands to zip the coin pouch, which I find inconvenient. Altogether this wallet has 12 credit card slots and six full-length open compartments (including one on the back exterior).


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my sale wallet. Here it is with the rest of my Autumn 2016 Longchamp purchases.
> 
> Already looking forward to Autumn 2017. Paris Fashion Week starts Feb. 28!
> 
> View attachment 3552088



Lovely finds this season! I see you love black bags like me  I bought the scarf which has the same pattern and colour as your wallet  http://us.longchamp.com/accessories/silk-scarf-8534soi?sku=5475


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely finds this season! I see you love black bags like me  I bought the scarf which has the same pattern and colour as your wallet  http://us.longchamp.com/accessories/silk-scarf-8534soi?sku=5475



Oooohhh pretty scarf! Looks like maybe the same one I saw that Longchamp is featuring in a current Facebook post. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I received my sale wallet. Here it is with the rest of my Autumn 2016 Longchamp purchases.
> 
> Already looking forward to Autumn 2017. Paris Fashion Week starts Feb. 28!
> 
> View attachment 3552088



wow, you got a lot of lovely things this season. Great Haul!









 I hafta admit that this season collex was not my cuppa. This was the only thing I bought from the boutique sale: foulonne bracelet in natural. It's a nice twist on the charm bracelet. Shown with Roseau bracelet in coral which I am replacing. I got the black mark on it the second time I wore it and it wont come out.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> wow, you got a lot of lovely things this season. Great Haul!
> 
> View attachment 3552871
> 
> 
> I hafta admit that this season collex was not my cuppa. This was the only thing I bought from the boutique sale: foulonne bracelet in natural. It's a nice twist on the charm bracelet. Shown with Roseau bracelet in coral which I am replacing. I got the black mark on it the second time I wore it and it wont come out.



Thanks and congrats on your bracelet! For me, the floral prints and pinks of the spring collection hold zero appeal, so as I said I'm already looking forward to next fall's collection, lol. Longchamp has something for everybody I think. Happy holidays!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oooohhh pretty scarf! Looks like maybe the same one I saw that Longchamp is featuring in a current Facebook post. Congrats and enjoy it!



Thanks so much! I used it for the first time yesterday!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From Alexa Chung's instagram


----------



## spicestory

LuvAllBags said:


> I resisted! Am going to wait for a color I really want, and then will go for it. I was so tempted by the medium fantaisie on sale but stayed strong. I love suede.



@LuvAllBags - Congrats on successfully resisting (during the sale)!   Same here, I was eyeing another LC handbag during the boutique sale, and I resisted for the same reason that I decided to wait for a color that I truly want, and then go for it. The sale was so tempting, but I knew I would have felt very guilty had I purchased an LC handbag in a color that I don't truly want.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks all! It's kind of a wild print for me but I think it works as an SLG. Mine is actually the Continental Wallet, as pictured below, rather than the slightly larger Wallet on a Chain version. Here's my mini review. I like that it's a full-length wallet because I think it's easier not to have to fold up bills/currency, but this one is still relatively compact and slim for a full-length wallet. I like the flap and snap closure because I think it's faster to get in and out of, rather than a zip-around wallet. The textured leather is pretty structured which was important to me because on my Foulonne wallet, the leather is so soft and flexible that I need to use two hands to zip the coin pouch, which I find inconvenient. Altogether this wallet has 12 credit card slots and six full-length open compartments (including one on the back exterior).
> 
> View attachment 3552791
> View attachment 3552792
> View attachment 3552793



Thank you for the review! It makes me wish I had snagged this. I will have to keep an eye on resale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> wow, you got a lot of lovely things this season. Great Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hafta admit that this season collex was not my cuppa. This was the only thing I bought from the boutique sale: foulonne bracelet in natural. It's a nice twist on the charm bracelet. Shown with Roseau bracelet in coral which I am replacing. I got the black mark on it the second time I wore it and it wont come out.



Love this [emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks and congrats on your bracelet! For me, the floral prints and pinks of the spring collection hold zero appeal, so as I said I'm already looking forward to next fall's collection, lol. Longchamp has something for everybody I think. Happy holidays!



Same. Spring designs are never for me...so I pull out my taupe bags then.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nice shot of the Mystery line handbag on instagram


----------

